# Shipping Update



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

I know there has been too much confusion, and rather than bury this in one of the existing threads I'm starting a fresh thread so that everyone can find the information they need.

Apparently I was *almost* correct when I said that all orders placed by Friday 9am had shipped. There were approximately 200 orders which had an error in their entry which prevented the shipment from happening. Each of those orders had to be reviewed by hand and re-entered into the system over the weekend.

That is why some of you have received a second confirmation email, but no tracking email yet. Those 200 orders are being shipped now, and each of those customers will be receiving a phone call from our support staff explaining the status of your order. We apologize for the delay, and as before, all shipping charges on these orders are being refunded.

We understand that when orders were initially placed there was some disappointment that shipping would not begin until Thursday. We appreciate that you went ahead and ordered from TiVo. The bulk of those orders did not ship on Thursday, but shipped on Friday instead. For those of you who had selected overnight shipping, that meant you would not receive the system on Friday, and would not have it for the weekend. We all know the anticipation of having a new toy for the weekend, and understand your frustration when our shipping dates slipped a day.

For those that had selected two-day shipping, those orders were upgraded to one-day delivery, and you should receive them on the day you expected (today).

If you had selected standard ground shipping, you also should expect to receive your system in the timeframe you were originally quoted.

In addition to the one day delay in shipping, a systems issue resulted in our support staff not having access to the latest shipping information, and our tracking number emails could not go out until the weekend. As a result we could not give you an accurate update on your order, even though they had shipped. Looking at the poll here I noticed that a surprising number of you called every hour (or every few hours) for an update.

We appreciate your business, and apologize for the challenges we faced the past few days. I know that some people have asked how to cancel their order. If you've gone out this weekend to purchase an S3 from retail, you can either refuse delivery of the system we've sent you, or if it's already been delivered, call us and we'll send you a return shipping label. Like I said, we understand the anticipation of having a new toy (and the entire weekend to play with it), and we won't fault you at all for grabbing one off the store shelves instead. 

I hope this helps clarify where we are, and what you should expect. It hasn't been the smoothest start, but you'll soon be able to enjoy your new Series3. 

Cheers,
Pony

[edit - fixed a typo]


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

The update is appreciated.

The biggest frustration on my end was not necessarily the delay in shipping (one of the lucky 200) it was the fact that no one had access to the real status.

Z


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Pony.....

What about orders placed after 9am Friday (say Friday evening  ) When would they be shipping?


----------



## NOD (Aug 26, 2006)

Thank you (for both the info, and the fact that you're willing to put up w/ some of the responses that will certainly ensue). 

Can't wait to get my s3 tomorrow.


----------



## DJM637 (Sep 18, 2006)

Lucky me. Mine must have been one of those 200 orders, since I received a second order receipt yesterday.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

SCSIRAID said:


> What about orders placed after 9am Friday (say Friday evening  ) When would they be shipping?


They are shipping as expected...no delays there. Please let us know if you believe there is an issue with your order!

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update Pony, we still love you


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

zordude said:


> The update is appreciated.
> 
> The biggest frustration on my end was not necessarily the delay in shipping (one of the lucky 200) it was the fact that no one had access to the real status.
> 
> Z


Agreed, as long as mine gets here before my Friday CC apointment I will be keeping the box from Tivo, I would much rather give my business to tivo then to Best Buy even dispite all that has happened (I have one from Best Buy waiting here as a backup)

BTW I fear I am one of the 200 as well since I recieved a second confirmation today and have still not seen any tracking info


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Pony.

Nice professional explanation. 

Yep, purchased from Best Buy on Friday. Installed & activated Friday. Had two days to get comfortable with the box and Cablecards were installed successfully on Sunday as planned (scheduled Sunday cable visit when tivo.com order was placed on Tuesday). 

Today, received the second box (from tivo.com), called TiVo customer service, spoke to a very friendly and helpful CSR, received a full refund and return shipping label within minutes. Just dropped off the box at UPS and all is well. 

BTW, the Series3 box is wonderful. All the features of the DirecTV HR10 plus. Family loves the Photo app and looking forward to MRV. 

Thanks again!


----------



## talmania (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update.

Guess I'm one of the lucky 200. With Comcast set for a noontime cablecard install tomorrow I hold small hope that my S3 will actually show up tomorrow morning.

Sounds like being one of the first 200 to order turned out to be a bad thing. 

Here's hoping Tivo will have some lengthy meetings and come out with a detailed plan to address fufillment, order processing, and systems issues.


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

amjustice said:


> Thanks for the update Pony, we still love you


Indeed.

It's good to hear something official TivoPony.

Thank you.

Edit: I also received 2 order confirmations. One dated 9/12 and one dated 9/14. Does that make me one of the 200?


----------



## FireflyFan88 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update. It's a huge relief just to know what's going on even though I'm one of the "lucky 200".


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

TiVoPony said:


> Apparently I was *almost* correct when I said that all orders placed by Friday 9am had shipped. There were approximately 200 orders which had an error in their entry which prevented the shipment from happening. Each of those orders had to be reviewed by hand and re-entered into the system over the weekend.


Cold comfort to those of us who appear to be part of "the 200." The only difference in my confirmations is the amount of sales tax. It feels like we're being punished (through delayed shipment) for TiVo's mistake.


----------



## scott2244 (Sep 17, 2006)

Pony:

Thanks for the update. I'm clearly one of the 200. Should I be concerned that when my data was manually re-entered, my first and last names were swapped? I also notice that in my second order summary (the one that was manually re-typed), the phone number field is blank. (On the original order summary, the phone number was there.)

I have yet to receive tracking information, a phone call, etc. When can we expect a call? Or, assuming that TiVo lost my phone number when they re-entered the order, what number should I call to try and straighten this out? (Preferably one without a 55 minute wait time?)


----------



## DJM637 (Sep 18, 2006)

talmania said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Guess I'm one of the lucky 200. With Comcast set for a noontime cablecard install tomorrow I hold small hope that my S3 will actually show up tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


I could not have been one of the first 200...maybe the last! I ordered on 9/12 at 10:59pm CDT. I didn't even receive the offer in my inbox unti 5:48pm.


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

Pony,

Thanks for everything (and for putting up with the abuse around here)!

I got my second order confirmation saying my "2 day" order from 9/12 had been placed on 9/14 (presumably when it was reentered). I still haven't gotten a shipping notification yet. Does this mean that my order shipped on Friday and the shipping notification is just late, or will it be shipped this week?

Just curious - I have a Fios CableCARD install scheduled for Friday.


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks for the update Pony. I received an order confirmation last night (placed my order on Tuesday around noon, looks like the order was re-entered on 9/14/06 at about 3:30 PM) but haven't received shipping information yet - I assume I'm of one of the 200. 

"We few, we happy few, we band of brothers. For surely, those who wait with me for our Series 3's shall henceforth be brothers."

Now Pony, can you kick Sony's butt and get them to ship my HDTV?


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the update Pony. I guess I was in the original 200, but still haven't receieved an additional order confirmation or any shipping info. Basically no update after the Thursday "we are sorry, we won't be shipiing anything until Friday" email. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Hellrot (Sep 17, 2006)

No offense, but at this point I will believe it when I see it. Thus far in the S3 purchase process, the only information I have been given that has been later proven to be actually true is "your order has not yet been shipped".


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

One of the lucky 200 here, so it would seem. 

Note that he didn't say the "first 200" orders, just that 200 seem to have gotten messed up. My order # was 3761xx, and it seems that unlucky series was cursed (based on some posts in the other threads).

I still find it fishy -- and annoying -- that my order status is still unavailable from anyone in CS (if they entered it over the weekend, why does it take so long to process?). And the fact that the website still says things will ship in 48 hours, yet the CSR can't tell me that the one I ordered last week will ship any time soon.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> If you've gone out this weekend to purchase an S3 from retail,


That'd be me. If I'd known it was really going to be delivered today (it was), I probably could have held off. But with the lack of any credible information, I didn't want to end up without the S3 and all the stores had run out. The shipping confirmation finally arrived Saturday evening, as I was trying to get the lifetime transfer.


> if it's already been delivered, call us and we'll send you a return shipping label.


I'll take you up on that, if no one locally wants it instead. I expected someone to want it, the local shops seem to have dried up.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Thanks for the update!

Mine would have gotten here today, but UPS left it in Philly. It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

Pony,
thanks for the update.

Is there anything we need to do if the Shipping address in the 2nd order confirmation is not complete (mine is missing the apartment number)


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

diamar said:


> ... 200 seem to have gotten messed up. My order # was 3761xx, and it seems that unlucky series was cursed (based on some posts in the other threads).


My order was in the 3760xx's


----------



## raober (Sep 10, 2006)

Maybe I'm one of the 200 too. Thank you for the clarification Pony.

If we are one of "The 200," does this mean we will all gain special abilities...like being able to use TTG and MRV magically?


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm one of the 200 too I guess. Have Friday appointment as well with Charter so I'm looking forward to getting it! Thanks.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

It wasn't just a new toy to play with. Some of us had installation of CableCARDS scheduled for the weekend and would have had to re-schedule them for God knows when.

While true this was only a one-day slip from the "policy" there was a clear expectation that you would have been ready to go on day 1.


----------



## tgewin (Jan 28, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> For those that had selected two-day shipping, those orders were upgraded to one-day delivery, and you should receive them on the day you expected (today).


Thanks for the update, although I'm not sure you're entirely right about the quoted part. I ordered mine at 12:08 EDT on 9/13, so still 9/12 in all time zones but my own, and it is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I ordered 2-day shipping. It shipped 2-day on Friday.

That quibble aside, I really look forward to setting this box up tomorrow, and I'm not personally put-off by any of this "fiasco." I've seen much worse crap happen with a major product launch, and it's just a toy anyway. So, vive Tivo!


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for a the update. A couple of things.

I would have paid for 2nd day if I had any indication that the "48 shipping" window was so wrong. Now I'm stuck as a ground person with a cable company installer appointment on Wednesday.

More importantly you say that tracking number emails went out over the weekend. I ordered mid-day Tuesday. On Sunday night I received a second order confirmation. No tracking number.

Luckily for me I ordered from Circuit City. They estimated a Wednesday arrival. Got my tracking number just now and it will be here Tuesday. Now that's a good online order system.

I'm going to refuse delivery when my S3 from Tivo shows up. Please tell me I won't have to call and fight for a full refund.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Pony,

Great information, and kudos for airing it on the forum


----------



## bap (Dec 7, 2003)

Pony -

Thanks from me also regarding the update. I have yet another question for you though.

How on earth did you manage to swap billing and shipping addresses on so many of the fouled up orders? Mine is one of the many that this happened to. I provided my home address as the billing address but my place of work as the shipping address. In the first order confirmation I got it showed this correctly. In the second order confirmation it was billed to my work address and shipped to my home address.


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

Lucky 200 here too. First and only confirmation email saturday night. Hope to see a tracking number soon.


----------



## Sepia (Jan 5, 2002)

Thanks for the update Pony, but I still am not sure when my TiVo is coming. I am clearly one of the 200 who ordered on Tuesday and just got his 2nd confirmation with no tracking still.

I had ordered 2 day shipping, are you saying I got upgraded to overnight, and I should receive my TiVo tomorrow? I really need to know this so I can (for the third time) reschedule my cable card appointment. I have the day off on Wednesday, so that would work out perfectly if I am getting it tomorrow...

- Sepia


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Sepia said:


> Thanks for the update Pony, but I still am not sure when my TiVo is coming. I am clearly one of the 200 who ordered on Tuesday and just got his 2nd confirmation with no tracking still.
> 
> I had ordered 2 day shipping, are you saying I got upgraded to overnight, and I should receive my TiVo tomorrow? I really need to know this so I can (for the third time) reschedule my cable card appointment. I have the day off on Wednesday, so that would work out perfectly if I am getting it tomorrow...
> 
> - Sepia


Unfortunately I don't know the details of each order, I'm just a product marketing guy...they don't let me into the customer database.

But, as I mentioned, each person who had an error in their order will be receiving a phone call from one of our support folk, explaining what they should expect. They're just starting that process now, so don't fret if you haven't heard the phone ring yet.

And sorry again for the confusion.

Pony


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

TiVoPony said:


> There were approximately 200 orders which had an error in their entry which prevented the shipment from happening. Each of those orders had to be reviewed by hand and re-entered into the system over the weekend.


Pony,

I guess I'm one of these as I got another confirmation Sunday night. I haven't however had shipping notification yet. I haven't been charged for the original order but was charged shipping on Saturday despite having gotten an E-mail on Thursday saying shipping was going to be refunded.

I tried to cancel this order Friday Morning and again today unsuccessfully. My question is if the order had to be re-entered by hand over the weekend and I had a case number 5201687 from Friday trying to cancel it why didn't the order just get cancelled rather than entered again?


----------



## cjwskier (Jan 4, 2005)

Is it safe to order from TiVo.com now? or should i find alternative means of buying one.

Any Ideas?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Unfortunately I don't know the details of each order, I'm just a product marketing guy...they don't let me into the customer database.
> 
> But, as I mentioned, each person who had an error in their order will be receiving a phone call from one of our support folk, explaining what they should expect. They're just starting that process now, so don't fret if you haven't heard the phone ring yet.
> 
> ...


Did TiVo management instruct them to install cotton over the earpiece?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 12, 2006)

I just got my call. Seems like the box was on its way to the wrong address, Tivo called it back, and now it's on its way to the correct address. Nice woman that called and explained it to me.

All that said, I (and others here) called Tivo to say that the addresses were wrong in our confirmation emails, and we were told that it was just a cosmetic problem - "don't worry about it".

Glad I took the time to make that call.  

Anyway, I guess we've learned to avoid the Tivo store - that was my third box from them, and my last. I was swayed by the whole idea of giving the markup to Tivo, but after this, I'm going with the pros at BB or CC.


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

As everyone said thanks for the update. I think this is the post many have been waiting to here. 

Could you clarify about the 15% restocking fee for refused orders as stated on the website? I hope it will not be charged.

Throwing in Tivo to go and the transferring of content from one TiVo to another would convince me to keep the additional unit.  I know that is totally beyond your contol!


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello.

I am one of the messed up orders as well. I received a confirmation email today with the redone 09/14/06 order date, but I have not received any shipping information yet and when I spoke to a rep earlier today he said that my unit has not shipped at all yet. It didn't even ship out today! I had a cable install scheduled for tomorrow, but I have moved that to Friday.

Is TiVo planning on any sort of compensation (not necessarily money) for people in the same situation as myself who ordered on Tuesday but their units haven't even shipped yet?

Thanks.

P.S. It kinda makes the whole "next day shipping" more than a bit of a joke.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

TiVoPony said:


> Unfortunately I don't know the details of each order, I'm just a product marketing guy...they don't let me into the customer database. ...
> 
> Pony


Hmmm. I think that's a smart move


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

montivette said:


> As everyone said thanks for the update. I think this is the post many have been waiting to here.
> 
> Could you clarify about the 15% restocking fee for refused orders as stated on the website? I hope it will not be charged.
> 
> Throwing in Tivo to go and the transferring of content from one TiVo to another would convince me to keep the additional unit.  I know that is totally beyond your contol!


No, we are not charging a restocking fee for systems refused due to the issues the past few days.

Pony


----------



## patmiller (Dec 18, 2002)

It seems like a lot of the 200 are posting to this forum.... Makes me believe 
that there are many more than 200 people in the dark. I ordered on 9/12 
(# 3763XX). I *haven't* received any phone call (I just got cut off by Tivo 
customer service). I *haven't* received a shipping update. All I got was 
a repeat of my original sales receipt (dated 9/14, but email not sent until 
9/17). 

A 2nd call to Tivo customer service actually made it through, but the rep 
had nothing to say except we have stock and we are shipping it though 
I have no tracking numbers. Also some run-around about how they 
changed service centers on Weds. 

How can you possibly think of doing that in the middle of a botched launch. 

I can't fully express how pissed I am. 

The bungled launch. 

The lack of MRV. 

Pretty much zero communication for a week. 

I don't feel much like a VIP, just feel like a sucker.


----------



## retired (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the update and for being "brave enough" to give us an update. But being one of the 200, I am confused. Has my order shipped? If not, when will it ship? Will it be sent 2nd day (which is what I originally paid for) or will it be shipped overnight? I also have had some "wonderful" conversations with customer service. Today's was especially exasperating as I was told to call the sales number who then told me to call customer service with neither of them able to tell me a thing. Oh well, such is life.

Thanks again for the update


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

btwyx said:


> I'll take you up on that, if no one locally wants it instead. I expected someone to want it, the local shops seem to have dried up.


Re-selling it would be a nice gesture, are there any warranty issues?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for the update, TiVoPony.

Should I be concerned that the 2nd order update that I received today had an address from 2 years ago, and not the address that I used when ordering?


----------



## DJM637 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the admittance, but I think this is still not full disclosure of the problem. I received my 2nd order confirmation last night that was dated 9/14. I never made a call to TiVo CS until 9/15, and I made a second 9/16. On neither one of those calls was I informed of any problem with my order. Just that it had not shipped.

Refunding shipping costs on those 200 orders, but not upgrading ground shipment orders to 2-day as you did for 2-day to overnight also is inconsistent customer service.

This is what I was told directly or indirectly that I would get because of this snafu:

1. Lifetime transfer for $199 for my S3 purchased at retail. (Promised in 2nd call to CS)

2. A return label and full refund from TiVo whenever I get the one they send me. (Promised in this post)

I hope TiVo keeps their word.


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you disclose how many total S3 orders you got last week? (approx or order of magnitude?)


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

Dreamin said:


> Can you disclose how many total S3 orders you got last week? (approx or order of magnitude?)


I talked to a CSR today who volunteered that they were getting 2000 orders a day.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> Thanks for the update, TiVoPony.
> 
> Should I be concerned that the 2nd order update that I received today had an address from 2 years ago, and not the address that I used when ordering?


omfg


----------



## dobbie1 (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

cjwskier said:


> Is it safe to order from TiVo.com now? or should i find alternative means of buying one.
> 
> Any Ideas?


Circuit City with the 10% coupon - $25 bucks for next day shipping if you order early in the morning. Much safer.


----------



## sobenski (Sep 19, 2006)

FYI all -- I ordered my Series3 on the morning of the 12th, ground shipping. Today I got a call today from Tivo because they noticed they had accidentally shipped to my billing address rather than my shipping address. They fixed it -- and say I should get by Series3 in the next couple days. Since it sounds like a software glitch, I can't imagine I'm the only one that will be receiving this call. The good news is they are on top of it!!


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

Thank you for the details.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

vman41 said:


> Re-selling it would be a nice gesture,


It'd also be less hassle, but I'm surprised no one wants it.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

patmiller said:


> I don't feel much like a VIP, just feel like a sucker.


TRUE THAT!!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dreamin said:


> Can you disclose how many total S3 orders you got last week? (approx or order of magnitude?)


I would say, no. They are not going to disclose that on this forum.


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

Woohoo, I am one of the 200. Let's see 200 people at 10 minutes per call that's 2000 minutes, optimist 20 people doing the calling, about 2 hours for all the calls to do out. Or 4 hours if it's more likely only 10 people doing the calling...

btw, I'm another 3760xx


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

diamar said:


> I talked to a CSR today who volunteered that they were getting 2000 orders a day.


If that's true, congratulations to TiVo!


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

Update appreciated. /subscribe for any more updates.


----------



## jetboy_jones (Sep 19, 2006)

I am another of the 200 (ordered Tuesday, go a reconfirmation on Sunday afternoon) and I just got off the horn with Tivo Customer service. As far as they can tell mine hasn't shipped yet and they "expect" that it will ship tomorrow. Also, the woman I spoke to (and the people she talked to while I was on hold) knew nothing about the 200 re-entered orders, and denied planes for shipping upgrades/refunds or phone calls to customers.

Also, as far as cancelling and getting and s3 from a store. I read that one of the conditions for transferring a lifetime subscription is that purchase of the new box must be done through Tivo. Has the restriction been lifted?

Mike


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

I am so confused.

I ordered on 9/12. I got the "you made an order" e-mail 30 minutes later. I received the "All orders will be shipped out on 9/15", e-mail on the night of 9/14. Today (9/18) I have received the "Order Confirmation" e-mail, but I have still not received a tracking number.

I'm so confused - what happenned to my order? TiVo support has been unable to give me any information. I did not receive my TiVo unit today as I would have expected for ordering on day one with 2 day shipping. But I have also only gotten the one order confirmation e-mail, and that came in today, so I don't think I'm one of the "Lucky 200".

So what happenned to me and where do I stand?

EDIT: Actually if the first e-mail is considered an "Order Confirmation", then I might be one of the 200. But the first e-mail says nothing about confirmation in the subject, where as the one I got today clearly says "Order Confirmation" in the subject.


----------



## FireflyFan88 (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like a new batch of tracking mail is in process... Just got mine after getting reorder mail yesterday... Just entered the system so UPS has no location info yet. The shipped/ billed date is today.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

jetboy_jones said:


> Also, as far as cancelling and getting and s3 from a store. I read that one of the conditions for transferring a lifetime subscription is that purchase of the new box must be done through Tivo. Has the restriction been lifted?


There was chatter about that here, so I called and asked, and was told retail ones would be eligible. So I asked them to make a note to that effect on my account (as someone else around here had done) and went out and bought one.

Mine's in the process of being swapped now.


----------



## Kurthi (Sep 14, 2006)

Another of the 200 here. Guess TiVo community rules the early buyers.

Still looking for a tracking number (maybe tomorrow?)

Hope there aren't any issues about refunding shipping for everybody per the 9/14 email.

Anticipate the TiVo phone call. Maybe I'll get a plushie for all the inconvenience


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> If you've gone out this weekend to purchase an S3 from retail, you can either refuse delivery of the system we've sent you, or if it's already been delivered, call us and we'll send you a return shipping label.


I finally threw my hands up today after several more informationless calls to TiVo (no re-order email, no shipping confirmation email, no additional status from Support even while you were writing this post, etc.) and finally tracked down a retail unit. It's bought, the lifetime is transferred.

So, question is:

Given that it's gotta cost you guys a few bucks to ship units back from people like me who (finally) took the alternate route, have you considered offering people that much money off of the purchase price (or lifetime transfer) as an incentive to keep the unit?


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

TiVoPony said:


> Apparently I was *almost* correct when I said that all orders placed by Friday 9am had shipped. There were approximately 200 orders which had an error in their entry which prevented the shipment from happening. Each of those orders had to be reviewed by hand and re-entered into the system over the weekend.
> [edit - fixed a typo]


It looks like I typed in a period instead of a dash as the evening phone number separator (e.g. 555-123.xxxx). Are you trying to tell me my order was delayed because of that? In my database classes we were taught to validate data on imput.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

Troy J B said:


> Woohoo, I am one of the 200. ...
> 
> I'm another 3760xx


Moi aussi. 3764xx, actually. Wouldn't that imply there were more than 200?

I wonder if I'm at the end of the list. That would explain why I'm still without a confirmation.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 12, 2006)

boywaja said:


> It looks like I typed in a period instead of a dash as the evening phone number separator (e.g. 555-123.xxxx). Are you trying to tell me my order was delayed because of that? In my database classes we were taught to validate data on imput.


Assuming I'm one of the 200 (I did get a call tonight), the error was on the Tivo end, not ours - I wouldn't beat yourself up.


----------



## Geeksterman (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm a little concerned I won't get my phone call. As one of the "200" (I think) I got the 2nd "order confirmation" last night and noticed my shipping and billing addresses were swapped. As has been mentioned in other threads, this is NOT "cosmetic" - S3s are being shipped out to wrong addresses! Since my phone number also got swapped (I'm not at work anymore and that is the contact number they are showing now) I won't be able to talk to the CSRs that are calling around to get my shipping address fixed. I will have to make a 60 mile round trip to fetch my S3 from my old address, assuming it ever arrives.... :down:


----------



## Franco (Feb 24, 2002)

I appreciate the update, and I believe I'm another one of the 200 "special" VIP members. And it looks like that, due to this delay, I'll have to turn away the Time Warner technician who is coming to my house tomorrow with 2 cable cards. I can tell you right now this will truly cause me many, many problems as I know Time Warner will give me nothing but problems when I try to re-schedule a technician to come out again. But I digress.

I really, really feel like I'm being punished for being one of the early adopters of this product. TiVo messes up and I get screwed over.

I think TiVo should do *something* to make up for this issue with these 200 or so people like myself.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

TiVoPony said:


> There were approximately 200 orders which had an error in their entry which prevented the shipment from happening. Each of those orders had to be reviewed by hand and re-entered into the system over the weekend.


I'm left wondering why it took until the weekend to get these 200 orders straightened out. That's at least 4 days later. Someone who ordered midday Friday got their unit shipped on Friday, before us lucky 200. That's quite an inefficient order exception system you've got there, if it takes over 3 days to figure out something's not right with the order.

Rhetorical questions above. I don't really expect an answer. Just my musings.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

David Bolling said:


> Rhetorical questions above. I don't really expect an answer. Just my musings.


Another good question is why they didn't actual plan on sending out any TiVos for 2 days, despite the "1-2" shipping. Why not just say will start shipping Thursday. I had hopes of having one Thursday.

Also why these errors were not discovered in the 2 days when nothing was happening.

There seems to be more left unsaid, than said in this story.


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

btwyx said:


> Another good question is why they didn't actual plan on sending out any TiVos for 2 days, despite the "1-2" shipping. Why not just say will start shipping Thursday. I had hopes of having one Thursday.
> 
> Also why these errors were not discovered in the 2 days when nothing was happening.
> 
> There seems to be more left unsaid, than said in this story.


In their defense (not my default position with TiVo today...), the website reads "ships in 48 hours"


----------



## cjwskier (Jan 4, 2005)

So, as i was asking before, the question really boils down to whether the problem at TiVo is fixed and therefore it is safe to order through them. Or, try to find some at retail stores. However, in my experience no retail stores have the S3 left at this point.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

diamar said:


> In their defense (not my default position with TiVo today...), the website reads "ships in 48 hours"


yes, yes, we all know this.

Lets imagine a scenario where you have a brand new product. You have a rabid bunch of consumers that would kill for the device. You ship out plenty of units for BB and CC to get them in stock. You have a warehouse full of units for yourself to ship so you can reap the margin yourself.

The orders start rolling in at minute-1.

Yeh, sure, You are going to sit on them for two days????

Something went terribly wrong here. You can't tell me it was their plan to wait two days.


----------



## MikeBrengartner (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, I *think* I'm a lucky 200 - I ordered Tuesday at 10:30am - just got the shipping confirmation that it shipped today, still 2-day air. So it didn't go out on Friday, and it didn't get upgraded to overnight shipping... guess I'll call the cable guy back again...


grrrrrrrrrrrrr

Edit - also, no phone call either!


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

cjwskier said:


> So, as i was asking before, the question really boils down to whether the problem at TiVo is fixed and therefore it is safe to order through them. Or, try to find some at retail stores. However, in my experience no retail stores have the S3 left at this point.


I would order from Tivo today if I was ordering one.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

cjwskier said:


> So, as i was asking before, the question really boils down to whether the problem at TiVo is fixed and therefore it is safe to order through them. Or, try to find some at retail stores. However, in my experience no retail stores have the S3 left at this point.


 Fry's has it (www.outpost.com). I would recommend ordering from them and not from Tivo.com. At least until Tivo.com fixes its issues and starts allowing order cancellations and online order tracking.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

David Bolling said:


> I'm left wondering why it took until the weekend to get these 200 orders straightened out. That's at least 4 days later. Someone who ordered midday Friday got their unit shipped on Friday, before us lucky 200. That's quite an inefficient order exception system you've got there, if it takes over 3 days to figure out something's not right with the order.
> 
> Rhetorical questions above. I don't really expect an answer. Just my musings.


Have you ever tried to "accurately" re-type 1600 punch cards (8/order)???


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> No, we are not charging a restocking fee for systems refused due to the issues the past few days.
> 
> Pony


Thanks for updating us. That's all I needed to know.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

btwyx said:


> Another good question is why they didn't actual plan on sending out any TiVos for 2 days, despite the "1-2" shipping. Why not just say will start shipping Thursday. I had hopes of having one Thursday.
> 
> Also why these errors were not discovered in the 2 days when nothing was happening.
> 
> There seems to be more left unsaid, than said in this story.


Punch cards went out Priority Mail from ordering dept. to warehouse.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Hmmm... I ordered it Tuesday AM ET (2-day) and got the original order confirmation, but since then the only communication I've gotten from TiVo has been the "Sorry, we'll mail it Thursday" letter. 

I still haven't gotten a shipping confirmation and I have no idea when (or if) to expect the shipment. Today, I called and customer support said that it went out Sunday (!?), but couldn't tell me what carrier...


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

Ordered Tuesday pm, 2 day shipping - Number 3769** - got a duplicate confirm email today. No call, no tracking info. No hardware orders from Tivo.com ever again.

But got an S3 from Circuitcity.com - cheaper.


----------



## Omnius (May 30, 2006)

I am also one of those that ordered Tuesday (just before 2pm eastern) with next-day shipping and got the original confirmation email (order # 3761XX), and then Thursdays "sorry" email. I called early Friday morning to cancel and was denied like everyone else. That is the last communication I've had with TiVo about the order. No shipping confirmation, no 2nd order confirmation, no charges on my credit card, no phone call. Nadda.

I picked up a unit retail and have it activated and am using it sans cable cards. That is another whole nightmare story with Comcast that I won't get into here.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

diamar said:


> In their defense (not my default position with TiVo today...), the website reads "ships in 48 hours"


Mine said "*Orders ship within 1-2 business days." I have a copy of the page.


----------



## Omnius (May 30, 2006)

Oh yeah, meant to mention that where I ordered also said "1-2 days" rather than "48 hours". I did not order through the VIP page, just the main page. Perhaps that is the difference.


----------



## Dark Helmet (Sep 15, 2006)

Apparantly I am one of the "lucky 200". I do appreciate the update, and I received tracking information this evening. However:



TiVoPony said:


> For those that had selected two-day shipping, those orders were upgraded to one-day delivery, and you should receive them on the day you expected (today).


In my case, the shipping was still at 2nd day (I did not receive a phone call). It's not a huge deal; it is supposed to arrive on Wednesday, and the Cox Cablecard guy is arriving Wednesday evening. So it should all work out ... assuming Cox is on the ball in the CableCard department (hah!). But you might want to mention to the shipping people that at least one person did not get a shipping upgrade.


----------



## IdecideTV (Sep 16, 2006)

I ordered on Tuesday morning Sep 12, 2006 10:12 AM EST with three yr subscription, I guess I am definitely one the "Lucky 200" customer. Called CS and frustrated like others in here, finally today morning I order one from Circuit City and it is shipped immediately and I getting it tomorrow (Sept 19th).

Few minutes back I got the shipping email from Tivo through UPS expected to be delivered for tomorrow. I am kind of leaning to keep Tivo after seeing Pony's reply though I was highly frustrated and my weekend was spoiled by spending countless hours reading and sharing the frutration with other forum members.

What you guys suggest? Should I graciously keep the package from Tivo or refuse the delivery? Is it fair returning CC order? I am so confused, couldn't make a decision? Can someone shed some light for me?? Thanks.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> TRUE THAT!!












Tuesday VIP lost in space order #3764xx


----------



## sunman (Sep 12, 2006)

I still have not received my shipping confirmation. just got off the phone with Tivo. No tracking number in their system. The lady said she will call me tomorrow. She also said that the late tivo's were upgraded to free overnight shipping. I am not sure how true that is.


----------



## sanfran_michael (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks like I'm one of the lucky 200 or more too.

Me: 3766XX
Date of Purchase: 9/12/2006 5:27:00 PM
Never got a second confirmation email, shipping email, phone call
Actually never got a peep since the intial confirmation immediately at ordering

I can't believe how depressed this has made me today. I spent all last weekend in a high, running out getting my new HDTV, scheduling my CC visit from Comcast, thinking that before this weekend I'd be enjoying my new TiVo. Now I just feel like I need to drink a lot.


----------



## scott2244 (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh, now this is great.

Still no TiVo. Still no phone call. Still no tracking number. And I ordered at 8:23 a.m. EDT on Tuesday, 9/12, order # 375XXX.

But I just checked my credit card -- and look at this:

9/17/06 TIVO SERVICE $42.43

So, TiVo has charged my credit card $42.43 for next-day shipping. No charge (or preauth) for the Series 3, of course -- just for the shipping. You know, the shipping that we were promised we wouldn't be charged for.

You have just got to be kidding me.

"Hi, TiVo, I'd like to order some next-day shipping. No, I don't need any product -- please just charge me for the shipping!"

What clowns are running this company (and its distribution center)? This is almost a comedy of errors at this point. I don't think I've seen this level of incompetence in quite awhile -- it's breathtaking, really, and utterly inexcusable.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Aha! I hadn't noticed that the information in the second e-mail notification was from my TiVo account. Now that Pony posted this I went back and double-checked and yes, they pulled everything from the Contact Info under "Manage My Account". My name is different there, my address is spelled out rather than abbreviated, and I'd never updated it when I changed phone numbers earlier this year.

All of those things are in the second confirmation email, whereas none of them were in the first.

Since my phone number is wrong, I don't expect the personal phone call from Customer Service explaining the status of my order, but that's ok, Pony explained it sufficiently for me. As long as I actually get the box, the "warm fuzzy" of the phone call is un-necessary.

Thanks for providing the updated information, Pony. I, for one, appreciate what a tough job you have right now, and thank you for bringing us whatever info you can.


----------



## proudpapa (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's my tale of woe - must be one of the 200 ? Not only do I not have my unit, or tracking #, I have 5 charges to my credit card - 2 units and 3 shipping entries (not credits). - almost $2,000 !!! I , have rescheduled Cox cable 3 times - is this fun, or what ! BTW - every time there was an entry on my email confirmation, there was a different tax amount.

I ordered on Tues also - have received 2 confirmations one showing an order date of 9/12 & then today I get one showing an order date of 9/14.. but still no tracking # or unit.

Anyway, thanks for the update - it helps to ease my suffering


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

Finally got shipping info at 11:48 PM Monday, hopefully all of you are getting you tracking #'s as well.


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

baked said:


> Finally got shipping info at 11:48 PM Monday, hopefully all of you are getting you tracking #'s as well.


still waiting here, it's been just over 12 hours since I got the 2nd order confirmation.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

Just got shipping confirmation for my 375XXX order

I placed the order at 9:47am EDT on 9/12 for overnight delivery
I got the "excessive orders" notice on 9/15 
I got a duplicate order confirmation dated 09/14/2006 / 14:45:42 at 3:56PM EDT on 9/18
I got a shipping confirmation dated 9/19/2006 3:37AM EDT, claiming it was shipped "ground".
I prefer my S3 to be whole, not pulverized.

UPS says the package status is "Billing Information Received" with "NEXT DAY AIR SAVER" service.

GIven that they uplifted folks who ordered 2-day to overnight, why not also uplift overnight to "real" next day ("guaranteed by 10:30am") or even "next day early am"?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

sommerfeld said:


> Just got shipping confirmation for my 375XXX order
> 
> I placed the order at 9:47am EDT on 9/12 for overnight delivery
> I got the "excessive orders" notice on 9/15
> ...


Is TiVo refunding your shipping charges?


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

My duplicate order confirmation sure shows a full price shipping charge.


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

Still no tracking info for 8PM 9/12 order. Problem is, there is no one we can e-mail or call who knows more information, right?


----------



## PsiNormal (Mar 23, 2003)

Don't be so quick to assume the 2nd day air people got an upgrade. I got my shipping confirmation about 2:30 AM (roughly 12 hours after my second order confirmation). My TiVo hasn't even been picked up yet (supposed to be picked up today) and is still 2nd day air.

As a note, I still have the charge for shipping on my Amex.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Is TiVo refunding your shipping charges?


A CSR said they would be refunding the shipping charges, but at various times CSR's also said my order would ship on 9/13, 9/14, 9/15, 9/16, and 9/18.

The second order confirmation included shipping charges of $43.54; there is a charge from Tivo for $43.54 dated 9/17 on my credit card; there is no sign of the $799 for the S3 itself yet.


----------



## mwarner (Dec 12, 2000)

8:10AM eastern and no shipping notice for me either. In about 10 minutes, it will officially be 7 days since my order with overnight shipping. 

Ordered at 8:20AM Eastern on 9/12. Order#3755xx.
Received order confirmation at 8:21AM Eastern on 9/12.
Received the delay email on 9/14.
Received 2nd order confirmation at 9:25PM on 9/17 with my shipping/bill to addressed swapped.


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

mwarner said:


> 8:10AM eastern and no shipping notice for me either. In about 10 minutes, it will officially be 7 days since my order with overnight shipping.
> 
> Ordered at 8:20AM Eastern on 9/12. Order#3755xx.
> Received order confirmation at 8:21AM Eastern on 9/12.
> ...


Just about an hour and a half for me. One whole week ago we all ordered and still nothing. Just twisting in the wind.. twist....twist...


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

Well it looks like my shipping cost $36.31 has posted to my credit card.
Not memo posted, but shows in my charges and balance.
No charge for the Tivo though. 

You almost wonder how much worse things can get don't ya?
In a sick kind of way it's very interesting how the wheels have come off and the car is sliding down the street slamming into everything. Interesting.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

Almost a full week for me too..........

Gotta love an order that still has no sign of arriving a full 7 days after you buy it to ship via next day air. Can't cancel the order, have no way of checking the order, awesome service Tivo.

Feeling very "VIP" right now.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

Finally received my ORDER CONFIRMATION. First email since the _delayed_ email on 9/14.

The shipping address is my billing address, not my previously provided shipping address (fine for me, actually, so Tivo don't go recalling my package to fix that!). Amount listed includes full shipping charge.

No phone call.
No tracking number.
I sure hope it shipped yesterday.


----------



## nightstrm (Sep 12, 2006)

Woke up this morning expecting to see my Tivo's status as being "Out for Delivery"... unfortunately it hasn't changed from last night; it's still marked as arriving in Columbus, OH. So, I guess I'll hope that for whatever reason they simply forgot to scan it, but I have a feeling that it won't be showing up today. 

Now I need to figure out if I keep my Cablecard install appointment that I made for tomorrow between 2:30-4:30. UPS usually delivers anytime between 1-4pm.


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

I think we're actually starting the cycle over again.
Our orders were lost, have been manually reentered and now we have to wait 48 hours then they will be shipped.

I got my second order confirmation yesterday about 3pm central so my order should go out Wed night and I should get it Thursday.

So just pretend last week never existed.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I got notification of it shipping today as well, complete with tracking number. UPS' site shows they've received notice of shipping but nothing further. Clearly it will be picked up today.


----------



## Omnius (May 30, 2006)

About an hour after I posted my message last night a 2nd confirmation landed in my inbox. Phone # listed is 999-999-9999, so I guess I can safely assume I won't be getting a phone call either. They also screwed up the shipping address for me too. They didn't switch shipping and billing, they simply enter the billing address for both billing and shipping. That is just adding to the aggrevation. They obviously should have been able to get the order canceled on Friday when I called, or like has been previously stated, at least make a notation on the account and NOT re-enter it a full 3 days after I tried to cancel it.


----------



## tube013 (Jun 29, 2001)

Lets see.... I ordered around 10am on 9/12 (I have a 10:08 eastern "Thank you for your Tivo Store Purchase" email) Order Number... 3757XX I recieved the 9/14 email, and then recieved a second order confirmation yesterday around 4:30 eastern, the same time I was on the phone with tivo trying to find out if my box shipped (no information).

Have yet to recieve any tracking emails, or a call from tivo. All my billing and shipping info is identical, and both order "confirmation emails" have the exact same information (all correct).

I have a Tivo Store purchase transaction (cleared) on my credit card for $42.43 dated 9/17, and Pending (authorizations): 9/12 for $842.42, 9/12 for $42.43, and 9/16 for $42.43 (all charges not credits). The only changes since yesterday was the cleared transaction for $42.43.

This has to be the worst experience I have ever had buying something online. I didn't even realize it had been a full week until I saw this thread.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

Tube, we are in the exact same situation, with our orders being within 10 if eachother. My shipping info is now the same as my billing info (that's ok with me at this point, I don't care). 

I think TiVo hires all the people from eBay with lots of negative feedback.


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

My Tuesday order finally shipped: got the "conformation" at 2am Pacific with a mangled name, the wrong kind of shipping (says ground), and a couple of typos. 

Like many others, I seem to have been charged only for shipping so far, not for the unit itself.

But, miracle of miracles, it does look like my TiVo will arrive today based on the UPS tracking info. Not sure how it shipped at 11pm from Dallas and made it to Seattle already, but I'm done complaining!!!


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmm, I'm a 3756XX order number so I must have ordered before you guys then.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

That's how it goes, last ordered, first out the door. Most of us will be lucky to have it by next week at this pace. 

I may go postal if I see a shipping email that says ground shipping.

BTW, my order number is in the first 10 orders over 3757XX. You probably aren't too many before me.


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

Still nothing for me yet.

The second confirmation email listed a shipping charge of $43.41, but $46.99 was actually charged to my credit card yesterday. No charge for unit. No shipping information email. No phone call. My original order on Tuesday the 12th was confirmed at 5:42 PDT.

TWC was supposed to come out to install cable today, but I have rescheduled to Friday. Now I am just hoping that I receive the S3 by then. All of the Best Buy, Circuit City, and Fry's Electronics stores are currently sold out of S3s so I cannot even buy one retail now.

Ugh.

BTW, my order number is 3771xx.


----------



## gregbennett (Nov 1, 2002)

A 3757XX order checking in. Ordered 9/12 10:30 am EDT.
Received the sorry email 9/14 and a second order confirmation yesterday afternoon. Still no shipping confirmation or phone call. Credit card has just the $20 2 day shipping charge.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok - this is good. I called yesterday to get a tracking number - UPS status was "Billing Information Received" (on 9/14).

I get a call last night (as posted upthread) telling me that, since Tivo had misentered shipping information, they had to pull the package back because it was en-route to the wrong address with UPS. They said it was now on its way to the correct address.

So, today I call UPS to check out why my tracking number is still status: "Billing Information Received". UPS said it's because Tivo *hasn't yet given them the package, and certainly didn't pull something out of the UPS system that was being routed to the wrong address*.

So, I apparently got a call last night from Tivo just to screw with my head.

C'mon Tivo, just tell the truth.


----------



## mlkeller (Sep 9, 2004)

Is anyone else having the problem where they received a shipping confirmation but the status on UPS's website is still "Billing Information Received"? I got the tracking number on Saturday and that's where mine is stuck. Called Tivo today and was told (without even checking the order number) that there was a problem and that they have _not_ shipped yet and they are still working on the problem... Hmmm...


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

haha. That's a good one. There is a long list of excuses that needs to be compiled.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

I'm another 3757xx order. Are we the luckiest 20 of the lucky 200? We just hours ago got our second order confirmation. The pattern seems to be that units are shipping 1-2 business days after your most recent order confirmation. I'm expecting my order to ship today or tomorrow.

The most frustrating part of this is that calling Tivo doesn't help at all. They have no order information. There's no mechnism to get the problem escalated to someone who can just take my order information again and get a unit shipped THAT DAY. I should be able to talk to someone at Tivo that tells me, "Sorry sir, we messed up. Here, let me take your order information again, and we'll get a unit out today to arrive tomorrow. Where would you like it sent?" That should have happened long before now.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Pony,

Thank you for the update. The information you stated doesn't really make me feel much like VIP. I ordered my S3 on Tuesday, 9/12/06. I supplied ALL the correct shipping and billing information. There was no error on my part whatsoever in the manner I completed my purchase. I waited like everyone else. I was told that, via email, my S3 was sent out on Friday. That was also echoed by you and by the second confirmation email I received.

Well, just this morning I received my shipping confirmation order and, to my utter bewilderment, it seems my order was JUST shipped today!!!! That's SEVEN WHOLE DAYS after I placed my order! I was told it went out on Friday of last week. I stayed home from work yesterday expecting it to arrive. It didn't. Will TIVO pay my wages for the day for missing work so that I could accept delivery of the unit???

I've NEVER purchased directly from TIVO before and I won't again. I feel TIVO owes it's VIP customers more than just a refund of shipping- that's not an apology enough. I really expected VIP treatment. Instead I feel TIVO just stepped all over myself and others in the same boat.

I have a hunch that, based on the number of people here who ordered via the VIP website on Tuesday, that the number is probably much higher than 200.

Furthermore, in the shipping confirmation email, it says this:

_Great news ! Your TiVo® Store order was shipped on 09/19/2006. Depending on your choice of shipping methods, it may take four to six days for your order to 
arrive._

_
Shipped Date: 09/19/2006
Ship Method: U5 / UPS-Ground_

*UPS-GROUND!?!?!?!?*

Sounds like, if your "shipping confirmation" email can be trusted (at this point I don't really trust ANY emails from TIVO!) then my unit is slowly crossing the USA by wheels.

Extrememly disappointed,

Robert


----------



## VoodooNYC (Sep 14, 2006)

I ordered on Tuesday around 2pm and got tracking confirmation at around 5am this morning. S3 was shipped yesterday and will be delivered here in NYC today. I ordered 1 day delivery. I'm glad I didn't order a second S3 from Circuit City like I almost did yesterday.
Looks like all the aggrevation is almost over, for me at least.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Edit: Note to self... read thread before posting. Seems my situation wasn't that unique..

--

Thanks for the update. However my order has some other issues...

I placed the order on 9/13, and the receipt shows the correct billing/shipping information in VA.

I received a confirmation on 9/14 and didn't pay too much attention to it, but when I looked today it has the billing/shipping information from my previous address in CA... a slight difference of 2500 miles or so  

I have never received a 2nd confirmation or tracking e-mail.

I phoned TiVo today and the rep read off the shipped to address. It was all correct except for the city was the old city name. Thankfully, the ZIP was correct and he provided a tracking number. I called UPS and they say as long as the ZIP and address are correct there should be no problem.

It is schedlued for delivery tomorrow at any rate. /crossFingers


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

What gets me is that they seem to be working backwards. I'm a 375xxx order. I have only received the original confirmation, the delayed message, and the second order confirmation (showing my order date as 9/14). I have not received any shipping confirmation or phone call. But I've seem other folks with 376xxx orders saying they've been called, etc. 

I'd ask what's up with that, but Tivo would honestly have no answer, I'm sure. And even if they did, I wouldn't necessarily believe it (having been assured yesterday morning that my order shipped on Friday).


----------



## Geeksterman (Mar 20, 2003)

Still absolutely nothing for me. Ordered on the 12th, no email beyond the original confirmation and the 2nd "order confirmation" on Sunday, no tracking number, no charges of any kind to my CC, no phone call, nothing. Order #3771**

What's going on? Am I even going to get my S3 now?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Still no shipping email for me. Order #3756XX.

I'd love to see some kind of notification. With 1 day shipping (originally paid for) I really thought Tuesday of this week was my drop dead date for arrival. Even considering the issues.

Not looking good for that right now.

Z


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

Ordered Saturday with next ay shipping. Order confirmed. No shipping notification received but S3 arrived this morning.

Michael -- Aarrgh


----------



## grew (Sep 19, 2006)

I placed my order at noon on tuesday Sept 12th (order #376***). Just got my shipping confirmation today Sept 19th. I have already been conveniently charged 12.95 when i purchased the box and what do you know. I am also charged 12.95 for my monthly subscription fee. So i have double paid for my first months service. Also guess where it is shipping.

Tracking Number: XXX-XXX-XXX-XXX 
Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped to: SANTA MONICA, IL, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/18/2006 
Service Type: 2ND DAY AIR 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs



Yes Folks, Santa Monica IL. Can someone please inform me where santa monica IL is? I'd like to be there to pick up my package. 

Keep in mind i already talked to a TIVO rep on saturday who assured me that it would be shipped to the proper address in CHICAGO IL. I wonder if UPS is even going to accept this as a valid address. Probably not as it has already been sitting for 24 hours in the "Billing information received" Status.


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

9 hours later I'm still in 'Billing Information Received' limbo. I pray to the God of Brown that this thing shows up by Friday. And I'll sacrifice an old peanut remote if it gets here by Thursday.

Still no phone call, even though I appear to be one of the Special Lucky 200 who had their billing/shipping information reentered _correctly_.


----------



## as6o (Jan 18, 2002)

Arrived at my office this morning. Looks like it has three shipping labels on it (on top of each other.) The lowest big label is completely coverd. The top most big label is a UPS 2nd day air label. Then, on top of that, is a smaller label that covers up a section of the big label. It only has a bar-code, a square dot-code (don't know what those are called), my address, and a date which is 9/19/2006 05:49. It almost looks like they maybe upgraded the shipping service in mid-ship. 

Original order was submitted on the 12th in the morning with 2-day shipping. Order #3758xx.

I got original order email, the "We're behind" email and the 2nd order email. Never received a phone call or a shipping email.

Sucks because the Comcast installer (new install) was at my house this morning but left because he didn't want to do the install without the cablecard device present and he didn't want to leave the cards with me (supposidly they'd rather complete the whole job at once time instead of in-part.) So I won't have cable service until next Monday (he was curious about the S3 though and hoped he was called out to do the Monday install so that he could see it.)

-Aaron


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

as6o said:


> Arrived at my office this morning. Looks like it has three shipping labels on it (on top of each other.) The lowest big label is completely coverd. The top most big label is a UPS 2nd day air label. Then, on top of that, is a smaller label that covers up a section of the big label. It only has a bar-code, a square dot-code (don't know what those are called), my address, and a date which is 9/19/2006 05:49. It almost looks like they maybe upgraded the shipping service in mid-ship.
> 
> Original order was submitted on the 12th in the morning with 2-day shipping. Order #3758xx.
> 
> ...


Here's hoping mine is on the way then, too. My order was 3758xx, and everything else is exactly the same.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

Place my order at 10:51 AM ET on Tuesday September 12 with one day shipping. When the fiasco became apparent, I went and bought a box from a Best Buy on Friday. 

Got a NEW order confirmation yesterday afternoon (order 3758xx) at 3:45 PM ET (it's fun being among the supposed "lucky" 200). But incredibly, STILL HAVE NOT RECEIVED ANY SHIPPING NOTIFCATION.

To top it off, I've been trying to cancel this order since Friday morning to avoid the hassle of returning it and save TiVo the two way shupping costs. But all I keep hearing is they can't do it.

Incredible!


----------



## jrog (Sep 5, 2004)

mdscott said:


> Ordered Saturday with next ay shipping. Order confirmed. No shipping notification received but S3 arrived this morning.
> 
> Michael -- Aarrgh


I ordered mine Friday at 10AM with 1 day shipping, last night at 10:45pm got a confirmation email for the order, and so far no shipping email. What bothers me is that they swapped my shipping information from my work to my home. Should I head home and at least leave a note for the UPS guy? any clues if I'm gonna get it today?

-jrog


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

I ordered mine on the 12th. I was told today that people who ordered it on the 12th are starting to receive boxes. 

They were not sure what the status of my order was but they advised me to phone back if I had not received it on Thursday. 

They were hoping to get it to me this week.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

jrog said:


> I ordered mine Friday at 10AM with 1 day shipping, last night at 10:45pm got a confirmation email for the order, and so far no shipping email. What bothers me is that they swapped my shipping information from my work to my home. Should I head home and at least leave a note for the UPS guy? any clues if I'm gonna get it today?
> 
> -jrog


see my thread here, they shipped mine to wrong address

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317503


----------



## retired (Sep 18, 2006)

It is beyond comprehension that any company can treat its "best" customers so badly and not be jumping through hoops to placate them. I ordered at 10:11 am on the 12th - 3757xx - received the e-mail of the 14th and a second confirmation e-mail at 3:56 pm yesterday (the 18th) stating that I ordered on 9/14 at 14:50. To date, no phone call, no shipping confirmation, can't cancel order but my credit card has been charged for shipping.

What a way to run a railroad. (Maybe thats what they think they are running)


----------



## grew (Sep 19, 2006)

52 minutes and 54 seconds on the phone with tivo - got ahold of someone at minute 20 and explained my problem. She says "oh boy this is all messed up. Can i put you on hold for a minute?" "Sure" Says I. 30 Minutes later..................

Edit

Finally got through. Apparantly the CSR just transferred me to someone else so i had to repeat the procedure all over again. I told them i want to cancel the order, what do you know..... i'm back on hold.

Edit

Just spoke to a really nice and friendly rep that told me to refuse shipment, but how can i refuse shipment when it isn't even shipping to my address? So i'm now back on hold waiting to speak to a manager

Edit

Spoke to manager's secretary? Who said they can't cancel the order!!! I mean WTF is going on here. Now i'm back on hold waiting for a manager........ (Total Time on Phone 1 hour 21 Minutes)

Edit

Now they are telling me I HAVE TO DEAL WITH UPS. So I get ahold of UPS (which took less than 3 minutes btw) Who says they can't do anything and i should call TIVO back. SO I am calling them back.


----------



## tube013 (Jun 29, 2001)

UGH!!! I just called customer service.. After having a nice CSR tell me he was transfering me to someone who could help me... I get asked the same questions about my phone number (which doesn't even bring up the order). Then the guy hangs up on me after I tell him he spoke to fast and I needed him to repeat it.

I call back and they tell me all my order says is "It has not shipped yet" and that they can't tell me any more than that. I told them I ordered this a week ago.... I can't take this any more.. I can't cancel it, and yet Tivo has over $1000 of my credit tied up.

I'm going to file a complaint with my State's Attorney Generals office. This is unacceptable.

At the least I want to be able to call and find out if it has been shipped, if not, when it will ship, and if none of those apply, I should be able to cancel the order.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ah screw tivo.

I purchased about 1pm on tuesday. order 3762xx

got the email thursday about going out friday.

Called saturday for update was told everything wwnet out thursday, friday , or will go out monday.

THen my credit card got charged saturday for overnight shipping (as I originally ordered).

I call yesterday morning get bounced and all kinds of hold t ime to get no info- sorry they have nothign to tell me.

Then I getan email around 4 yesterday with the new order placed teh 14th. So I call and ask what the hell is going on- the CSR tells me they are on back order for a couple weeks and I'm screwed. I aske why did they charge me forhipping and he cant answer. I ask for his supervisor. I speak to Nick who tells me all the orderd did in fact go out Firday or Saturday- (it's now about 6 pm since I've been on the phone so long) - and I ask if that's true how come I dont have a box with overnoight shipping. He is unsure but assures me it's all square. He looks up my credit card and puts me on hold to search. While on hold again I punch up best buy anc circuit city- I see there's a box in a best buy an hour away and not knowing what the hell Nick is going to tell me , I decide to pull the trigger before anyone else scoffs up the lone box within 2 hours of my house. What do you know I get the confirmation from BEst Buy and Nick tells me he sees the shippping charge for saturday so it must have been shipped then. 

SO Now I expect my order from tivo the next day (today) and I already bought a box an hour away. SO I drive to the best buy and pick it up. I figure TIvo is about $70 cheaper without tax (and if they ever figure out how to credit me the shipping) so I'll sit on the best buy box as insurance and will return it to the local best buy as soon as my tivo order shows up. I can save a buck and help tivo out- give them the profit and save them shipping back and inventory handling.

I call just now and speak to a new kid who actually tells me that the order went out saturday But they send them 2 day even though they charge me for overnight.

SO I log in here to see what the hell is going on and see this thread. I have not gotten a call, or an email with tracking info, and it's clear no one at custoemr service has a friggin clue what is going on. THey should be instructed to put us on hold and call someone who knows the facts to clear up the mess.

So I'm totally disgusted and going to open the best buy box and play with my new toy right now.

If the box ever shows up, I'll try to reject it. If not tivo will get a call for an rma and have to pay to get it back and hopefully will credit my card correctly so I dotn have to dispute any chanrges and make their lives more difficult.

SOMEONE SHOULD JUST TELL THE CSR'S what the truth is and then get on the ball and call the 200 people.

Judging by my order number and some of the other numbers posted- I'm not so sure it's only 200....


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

I received my shipment notification in the wee hours this morning. UPS reports the unit is currently on the truck, out for delivery. The end is in sight, for me at least.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

went back and read my second order confirmation- they added my county name in between street address and city, state, zip

who knows what the hell that does. 

ANd for phone number they have my fax number????


----------



## redtape (Oct 14, 2003)

Unless they called my home, I have received no call. When I talked to a CSR earlier today, due to the shipping info on the second confirmation being wrong (it was the address associated to my current account, which was not even provided when I ordered, as I want it shipped to my credit card billing address), I was told that it had not been shipped at that time. I checked my credit card and the only thing that had been billed (on 9/17) was the 2 day shipping charge. I ordered 9/13 at 08:29 (by the first confirmation) and my order number is 3778XX. Read into that what you will.
But as I have said before, I'll live .


----------



## sjcbulldog (Jul 13, 2004)

Well, given the horror stories with shipping that I keep reading about here, I thought in fairness to Tivo I would share my experience. I did not order my Series 3 box until Thursday. My box shipped on Friday, I received an email with the tracking number over the weekend, and my box arrived on Monday. Overall I am very satisfied with Tivo's performance on this order. It is clear from reading the posts here that Tivo was not really ready to open order entry on Tuesday, but by Thursday they seemed to have their act together. I hope (and expect) Tivo will learn from this experience and the Series 4 will be a better experience (whenever it happens).

Just my $0.02 worth
Sjcbulldog


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

> I did not order my Series 3 box until Thursday. My box shipped on Friday, I received an email with the tracking number over the weekend, and my box arrived on Monday.


Boy an experience like that would have saved me some pain... I'm waiting until I have the box IN MY HANDS before I schedule my 3rd attempt at a CC install.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

TexasAg said:


> Here's hoping mine is on the way then, too. My order was 3758xx, and everything else is exactly the same.


Mine was in the 3758xx's too, did either of you get a shipping notification?


----------



## mwarner (Dec 12, 2000)

Well, UPS just came by the office 5 minutes ago and still no TiVo. Same UPS guy delivers to my home and he checked the truck. No email confirmation of shipping, although the TiVo does showup on my account at TiVo.com.

Come on folks...


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

amjustice said:


> Mine was in the 3758xx's too, did either of you get a shipping notification?


Nope, just the two order confirmations with different order dates. No phone call, no shipping confirmation, nothing else (other than assurances that my order had been shipped and that I would be called, neither of which appears to be true).


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I still have no shipping confirmation, but I called customer support and they were able to "see" my tracking number in one of their screens and give it to me. Supposedly arriving today.

Z


----------



## tube013 (Jun 29, 2001)

I don't know what to do.. I have comcast scheduled to come out Thursday.. I have no idea if I will have a box or not, and apparently niether does tivo.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

TexasAg said:


> Nope, just the two order confirmations with different order dates. No phone call, no shipping confirmation, nothing else (other than assurances that my order had been shipped and that I would be called, neither of which appears to be true).


PM me if you get yours, also did you do 2 day shipping or what did you do?


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

tube013 said:


> I don't know what to do.. I have comcast scheduled to come out Thursday.. I have no idea if I will have a box or not, and apparently niether does tivo.


I have comcast scheduled for Thu too, hoping the box arrives today or tomorrow...

Still waiting on the shipping confirmation and/or a phone call.


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

amjustice said:


> PM me if you get yours, also did you do 2 day shipping or what did you do?


2-day shipping.


----------



## pntsoptional (Aug 18, 2006)

So I got another order confirmation on Sunday, but after reading TivoPonys post I figured no big deal they just needed to reprocess the order. Well today I look at the second confirmation again and I realize that they reversed the shipping and billing addresses and the shipping address is wrong!

Im really starting to hate these people.


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2006)

sjcbulldog said:


> Well, given the horror stories with shipping that I keep reading about here, I thought in fairness to Tivo I would share my experience. I did not order my Series 3 box until Thursday. My box shipped on Friday, I received an email with the tracking number over the weekend, and my box arrived on Monday. Overall I am very satisfied with Tivo's performance on this order. It is clear from reading the posts here that Tivo was not really ready to open order entry on Tuesday, but by Thursday they seemed to have their act together. I hope (and expect) Tivo will learn from this experience and the Series 4 will be a better experience (whenever it happens).
> 
> Just my $0.02 worth
> Sjcbulldog


No offense to you, but that's just wrong. So basically we'd have been better off to wait a couple of days to order.


----------



## RCflier (Feb 17, 2004)

pntsoptional said:


> Im really starting to hate these people.


You can say that again. TiVo really needs to step up and take care of their "VIP's", free shipping, woohoo  ... It's been a week now.


----------



## bap (Dec 7, 2003)

OK, so I'm one of the "200" who got a second e-mail order confirmation about 5 days after the original one. I still haven't gotten any phone call or e-mail to let me know if its shipped yet or not. Is it worth calling TiVo to try to get shipping details out of them?


----------



## jmkirk (Jun 30, 2003)

My order # is 3756XX, ordered on the 12th at 9:30 EST, got the oops shipping by 9/15 email and a new invoice y-day.

Just called today for the first time. The CSR was nice but had no additional info to provide. No shipping info, no update, nada.

Kudos to those of you who have gotten tracking #'s, waited a few days, or went B&M.

I do not need a lengthy apology, a rebate, free service, etc - I just want to know when to expect the box. I have rescheduled Cablevision 3 times so far.

Anyone have an lower order number who has received tracking?

It does appear they are working the list in reverse.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

I wouldn't waste your time. They don't tell you anything. If they do it's probably a lie.

The tell you real meaningful things like "I see your order but can't tell you when it shipped, to what address, or by what method. Call back if you don't receive it by the end of the week."


----------



## jgubman (Mar 7, 2002)

mlkeller said:


> Is anyone else having the problem where they received a shipping confirmation but the status on UPS's website is still "Billing Information Received"? I got the tracking number on Saturday and that's where mine is stuck. Called Tivo today and was told (without even checking the order number) that there was a problem and that they have _not_ shipped yet and they are still working on the problem... Hmmm...


Yes, same situation. Ordered on the 12th about 5pm PST. Finally called yesterday and they gave me a tracking number. Punch in the tracking number and the status is "billing information received" as of the 14th and nothing else...

Oh, and they're sending it to my billing address, not my shipping address...

WTF???


----------



## VoodooNYC (Sep 14, 2006)

My order number is 37666XX and I got my second invoice on Sunday and shipping confirmation late last night with S3 on the truck for delivery right now. Following the logic that they are processing in reverse, I would say you should have tracking number late tonight with delivery tomorrow if you got 1 day air.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

add me to the collection...

ordered 09/12/2006 11:53AM EDT
Got the "thank you for your purchase" email 7 hours later
I have order #3759xx

Never got the "excessive order" email
Never got any other emails or contact.

Did however get charged $29.51 for shipping on 09/16

*CRAP* just got off the phone with customer service, I knew I should have verified the shipping address, it's going to my home, not business, and will get left on the stoop and stolen... *CRAP*

Another 45 minute call to customer service to get it fixed

It gets better, right address, wrong zip code entered so it's going to a non-existant address and will get held at UPS until I can call them and get it fixed.

Apparently there's another issue that there's a conflict as to if it's in transit or not..

Diane


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Calls to customers are continuing today, we couldn't get them all done last night. Just fyi.

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Calls to customers are continuing today, we couldn't get them all done last night. Just fyi.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pony


Thanks again for these updates Pony - any idea how long the 'Billing Information Received' UPS limbo will last?


----------



## samual.icky (Sep 18, 2006)

I believe I'm also one of those lucky 200 people... since I received a second confirmation email and both confirmation emails have different order timestamps... I received a shipping notice last night but it seems my unit is still sitting on the shipping docs  you know the UPS "Billing Information Received" status.

Hopeful I might see it tomorrow...


----------



## IdecideTV (Sep 16, 2006)

What a mess! Tivo shipped without apt number ( after all the frustration, finally the shipment notification) though I ordered one from CC and which will be delivered any minute now I was thinking of accepting Tivo shipment and return CC one. When I tracked the package it says "Missing apt number and UPS is trying to get the information". I called them and gave my apt number (I gave the right info when Ordered, but Tivo missed to include in the shipping). Also told them if they can deliver before 3:30 PM I could accept or else I have refuse the package.

I am totally pissed off!


----------



## sanfran_michael (Jun 22, 2005)

*Just got the phone call from TiVo -- confirming I am one of the Lucky 200*

I just got the apology call from TiVo. It was very kind of them to call, but, for those of you who haven't received the call yet, the individual(s) making the call have very little information.

I was told that there was a delay, and that my package has been sent but to my billing address and not my shipping address. I asked if I could receive tracking information or an estimate date of arrival or even an estimate as to when it shipped. The guy who called me had none of this information. He said, "I am just given the list of folks to call and the script. I have no other information. If you want the tracking information, customer service has it."

They didn't have it yesterday; maybe they do today. If I know when it's coming, I can easily work from home that day to receive the package. But since I haven't received a single email since the initial order confirmation when the order is placed, and no one can provide me with tracking information, I can't tell when the package will show up.


----------



## sanfran_michael (Jun 22, 2005)

*Just got the phone call from TiVo -- confirming I am one of the Lucky 200*

I just got the apology call from TiVo. It was very kind of them to call, but, for those of you who haven't received the call yet, the individual(s) making the call have very little information.

I was told that there was a delay, and that my package has been sent but to my billing address and not my shipping address. I asked if I could receive tracking information or an estimate date of arrival or even an estimate as to when it shipped. The guy who called me had none of this information. He said, "I am just given the list of folks to call and the script. I have no other information. If you want the tracking information, customer service has it."

They didn't have it yesterday; maybe they do today. If I know when it's coming, I can easily work from home that day to receive the package. But since I haven't received a single email since the initial order confirmation when the order is placed, and no one can provide me with tracking information, I can't tell when the package will show up.


----------



## sanfran_michael (Jun 22, 2005)

*Just got the phone call from TiVo -- confirming I am one of the Lucky 200*

I just got the apology call from TiVo. It was very kind of them to call, but, for those of you who haven't received the call yet, the individual(s) making the call have very little information.

I was told that there was a delay, and that my package has been sent but to my billing address and not my shipping address. I asked if I could receive tracking information or an estimate date of arrival or even an estimate as to when it shipped. The guy who called me had none of this information. He said, "I am just given the list of folks to call and the script. I have no other information. If you want the tracking information, customer service has it."

They didn't have it yesterday; maybe they do today. If I know when it's coming, I can easily work from home that day to receive the package. But since I haven't received a single email since the initial order confirmation when the order is placed, and no one can provide me with tracking information, I can't tell when the package will show up.


----------



## Hellrot (Sep 17, 2006)

No "feel good" phone call...
No promised return call from the CSR supervisor...
No shipment notification email...
No S3 delivery...

7 days since my order was placed (and counting)...

At least I have free "over night" shipping to look forward to!


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

Your S3 and mine must be out all night partying up a storm as I haven't seen my next day order either. They must be out drunk while all these ground shipping tivo's are walking right past them in the warehouse. 

No delivery, no shipping info. 7 days later.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

baked said:


> any idea how long the 'Billing Information Received' UPS limbo will last?


Your shipment enters limbo when the sender transmits address information and package vital stats (weight, dimensions, etc.) to UPS and UPS provides a label for the box.

Your shipment leaves limbo when the shipper picks up the box from the sender.

My shipment has been in limbo since approximately midnight last night. I'm guessing/hoping that it was completed after the last UPS pickup of the day and is thus waiting in the loading dock for the arrival of a brown truck.

If it's still MIA tomorrow, I'll give them (another) call.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

TiVoPony said:


> Calls to customers are continuing today, we couldn't get them all done last night. Just fyi.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pony


Arrrgh, Matey. Did ya forget that today is Talk like a pirate day, ya scurvyed dog?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 12, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> Calls to customers are continuing today, we couldn't get them all done last night. Just fyi.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pony


Considering the information I got during my call last night was wildly incorrect, y'all aren't missing much.


----------



## Motaki (Mar 28, 2004)

So here's my Tivo . com experience (exactly like everybody else)...

- Ordered S3 on Tuesday @ 11am PDT with next day delivery
- Received Confirmation email immediately
- Received "Excessive Order" email on Thursday
- Received second Confirmation email on Saturday with incorrect billing/shipping addresses and a fake customer care number
- Called Tivo on Monday and spoke to an uninformed CSR (not his fault) who had no idea what was going on
- JUST received a call over 7 days later apologizing for the delay with zero information about when I would actually receive it

So after talking to the clueless CSR yesterday (again, I'm not blaming him), I made an order through CircuitCity . com since I have a ComCast appointment on Thursday. Here's my experience....

- Ordered S3 on Monday @ 4pm PDT with next day delivery
- Received tracking information today (Tuesday) at 8am that it would be here tomorrow and when I checked, I found that it was already in FedEx's system

Hmmm... who will I shop with again?


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

haha. Classic.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> Unfortunately I don't know the details of each order, I'm just a product marketing guy...they don't let me into the customer database.
> 
> But, as I mentioned, each person who had an error in their order will be receiving a phone call from one of our support folk, explaining what they should expect. They're just starting that process now, so don't fret if you haven't heard the phone ring yet.
> 
> ...


 Still waiting for call or tracking # or what ever 

I just got tracking info. IT says billing info has been sent to ups. Check site later for updates and shipment status :up:


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> For those that had selected two-day shipping, those orders were upgraded to one-day delivery, and you should receive them on the day you expected (today).


My shipping confirmation says "2ND DAY"...not overnight. So someone's giving you bad info, again.


----------



## nerd (Sep 18, 2006)

VIP order on 9/14 followed by silence for 4 days..........

Received confirmation on 9/18 stating the order date was 9/18, shipping address changed from secure office address to home address (doorstep) and my phone number is missing.

Called TiVo on 9/19. Order has not shipped, have no idea when it will ship, and address cannot be changed back to my office. Now getting very grumpy!


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2006)

I just got a call. Tivo left a message. "Your order has been delayed. If you have any questions please call... yada yada".

No mention of when it might ship. I'm going to try to call and cancel again.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

my cc now has 2 temp authorizations from tivo for $1 each. This is wierd. Anyone see anything similar?


----------



## kerz (Nov 8, 2002)

Sigh, I'm in the same boat. Order # : 3761**, Date of Purchase: 9/12/2006 1:32:00 PM. Two order confirmation emails, second one with transposed billing and shipping info, no shipping info yet, no phone call, no CC charge, no nothing. AND, I chose ground shipping as I figured I could wait until today or tomorrow for it to arrive. Now I have friends who DON'T want a S3 who saw them on sale at Frys and passed, yet I'm still waiting! Now fall tv is starting, and I'm stuck relying on a Comcast box for my HD recordings. Fantastic.


----------



## bap (Dec 7, 2003)

tunnelengineer said:


> my cc now has 2 temp authorizations from tivo for $1 each. This is wierd. Anyone see anything similar?


Nope. So far mine only has the shipping charge on it (charged yesterday).


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

bap said:


> Nope. So far mine only has the shipping charge on it (charged yesterday).


same here, just the next day shipping charge.


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

A friend of mine just called about the shipping address problem, and the CSR said that the confirmation emails have been pulling shipping information from your TiVo account record, even though they have been shipped to the correct ship-to address (at least in his case).

Can this get any more screwed up?


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Calls to customers are continuing today, we couldn't get them all done last night. Just fyi.


This isn't directed at Pony - I've actually met him at the 2002 CES and he's a genuinely good guy - but at TiVo in general. As of right now - this very second - I've absolutely *HAD* it with this mess. My last nerve is officially shot.

I placed my order on 3:30pm on Tuesday, September 12th. TiVo Order #376310. 
My brother - in the same house - ordered a unit over a day later with *GROUND* shipping and it will arrive before my first day order with 2-day shipping. Does that seem wrong to anyone else, or is it just me?

It has now been a full seven days since my order, and lets look at where I personally stand.

1) TiVo said the unit would ship on Thursday. That was a lie.
2) TiVo said all ordered units would ship Friday. That too was a lie.
3) TiVo said the 200 effected people would be contacted and their units shipped overnight yesterday. I have no unit or phone call today, so that was a third lie.
4) You've made me re-schedule my CableCard installation 3 times. This is quite frustrating in and of itself.
5) TiVo said you had to purchase from VIP at full MSRP to transfer lifetime, forgoing any retail coupons or other discounts you might be able to obtain. They reneged on this later, costing me $80 in coupons I had.
6) TiVo said it would refund shipping charges. Well I now have a CHARGE (_not_ a credit) for $29.51 on my credit card. So that too appears to be a lie, if not stealing.

As I'm writing this, I just got my shipping confirmation. You shipped the box today, and you did so at 2nd day. So much for the automatic overnight upgrade - that's another lie on the pile.

It has now been 7 full days and 5 full business days and I have no unit. I have been told I was a "VIP", but treated like a mere peon. I have been lied to 5 times, and now stolen from. I have reached out for help to the TiVo support channels on 6 of the 7 days, and have been given no assistance or useful information. No one has ever even attempted to contact me.

I have tried to be patient, calm, understanding and respectful. I think my previous posts on this subject reflect that. What I got in return for my efforts has been a lot of broken promises, wasted time, a headache, and now a financial mess to clean up. The new charge on my card is really the last straw - I really don't know how much more you expect me to take and still be all happy-go-lucky.

You say I'm really a VIP? You say you're _really_ sorry? You say you want to make me feel better and make it up to me? Well ok - I'll give you another chance - here's what you do.

1) I had originally written here that you should have shipped it same day delivery if possible, and barring that overnight including Saturday Delivery if need be. But since I've started writing this you've sent me my shipping confirmation and already managed to screw that up. Way to go.

2) Fix the improper charges on my credit card. Don't make me go through the effort of calling and fighting with TiVo and/or Visa. You made the mess, you clean it up.

2) Transfer my lifetime service for free. Between this whole debacle, and the $80 you cost me in coupons by later reneging on requiring the VIP purchase, I think that's only fair.

When I call CSRs I will continue to be polite and non-threatening. Its not their fault, and I'm not going to take it out on them. But when it comes to addressing the "TiVo Store" - or TiVo in general at this point - as an entity, I'm through being nice about this. I've just had it.


----------



## bap (Dec 7, 2003)

diamar said:


> A friend of mine just called about the shipping address problem, and the CSR said that the confirmation emails have been pulling shipping information from your TiVo account record, even though they have been shipped to the correct ship-to address (at least in his case).?


That's BS. I finally called TiVo to see if they could give me the tracking number for my order. They were able to pull it up instantly, and it was shipped to my billing address. They said I'd have to go through UPS to get it changed to ship to the correct shipping address.


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine just arrived at my billing address. Someone was home to accept it so everything is good. Looking forward to playing with it tonight.

I did ring RCN to schedule my cable card installation. They were great. By trading my digital box for 2 cablecards I am actually going to lower my monthly bill. Unfortunatly I need to wait till Oct 5 to get the cards.


----------



## Sepia (Jan 5, 2002)

Agent86 said:


> This isn't directed at Pony - I've actually met him at the 2002 CES and he's a genuinely good guy - but at TiVo in general. As of right now - this very second - I've absolutely *HAD* it with this mess. My last nerve is officially shot.
> 
> I placed my order on 3:30pm on Tuesday, September 12th. TiVo Order #376310.
> My brother - in the same house - ordered a unit over a day later with *GROUND* shipping and it will arrive before my first day order with 2-day shipping. Does that seem wrong to anyone else, or is it just me?
> ...


Reading your post, I was nodding my head from start to finish. Your case is *exactly* the same as mine. The only difference is the order#: 376523, and the fact that I STILL HAVE NOT RECEIVED SHIPPING CONFIRMATION. :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down:


----------



## retired (Sep 18, 2006)

Ditto - order # 375740


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

Just got off the phone with a supervisor in the sales department. Actually, I had to call sales, then support, then sales, then support, then sales. Each kept saying talk to the other.

Anyway, the supervisor claims that Tivo has caught up today and that all of the shipments for the 9/12 orders should go out today (yeah, right). He also said all orders had been upgraded to overnight. This comes after the CSR says that there is no tracking info for me in the system, so it means my order hasn't shipped yet. And we've seen that despite saying so, Tivo is not upgrading everyone to overnight shipping.

I still have not received my phone call or an email shipping notification. People are calling and getting their tracking numbers easily, which means my order is probably still sitting there. And I can't cancel because they can't do that. This has been the worst on-line buying experience I've ever had, and I've made tons of purchases on-line.

On a personal note, I wanted to smack the %$# out of the supervisor when he said that I could refuse delivery and buy one at retail if I "needed instant gratification" and didn't "have the patience" to let them work everything out.

While I like Tivo service, I'll never buy through Tivo again, and I certainly won't listen to any "You're a very important customer" garbage.

The amazing thing is I would have been understanding if Tivo had TOLD THE TRUTH and simply let me know when my order would be shipping. But the constant "trust us this time when we say ________" got real tiring real fast.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

People have lost their jobs for far less of a problem than this one. 

Tivo needs to acknowledge that this is a serious issue and make good with all of us first day/overnight shipping orders that still haven't gone out. Like Agent posted above and like I emailed the president of the company - We have been lied to every step of the way, don't have the box we should have received 6 days ago, and are paying at least $80 more than we would have from a retail store. Free shipping isn't a help as I wouldn't pay shipping at best buy or CC.


----------



## redtape (Oct 14, 2003)

Hmmm.... Just got Tracking info. They show ground shipping, but UPS shows 2nd day. Oh, well, guess I have to suck that up. The problem is, they are shipping to my Laurel address but have the city as Glen Burnie. I somehow don't think it will be properly delivered that way.
Well, on the phone to see if it can be fixed. Sigh again....


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Agent86 said:


> 2) Transfer my lifetime service for free. Between this whole debacle, and the $80 you cost me in coupons by later reneging on requiring the VIP purchase, I think that's only fair.


I feel your pain, trust me...only you've had it worse than I have...at least I have my shipping confirmation now.

I think that if TIVO really felt we were VIP, they would treat us as such and bend over backward until it causes THEM some pain. I see now that what they did was just flatter us with meaningless terms and squeeze our dollars from us...and leave us totally in the dark and not care enough to fix the fiasco when they should have. In the business world, a week of delays when clients are screaming about lack of communication and care is just unbelievable.

Waiving the $199 lifetime transfer fee for those "extra special 200 VIP" purchasers might restore my confidence in them really caring about just how "very important" we are to them.


----------



## Spiff72 (Jul 11, 2004)

This is raising my blood pressure.

This seems like a broken record, but I must be one of the lucky 200. I ordered on Tuesday last week, at about 1:05pm EDT (order 37612X).

I got a second order confirmation yesterday, with no phone number, and my billing and shipping address the same (shipping should have been to my office). No one will be at home to refuse the shipments if this is where they send them!

What really pi$$es me off is the fact that I have tried about 4 different times to cancel this order, and every time I am told to refuse shipment. I bought another one through CC.com and got it last Thursday.

I STILL haven't seen any shipping info. Why couldn't they just cancel the order and save me (and them) the hassle of having to return this thing? Does Tivo enjoy paying money to ship products to customers when they know they will be returned??


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

OOPS - just got notification of shipping and the tracking says it was already delivered. Now I can't refuse it so I need to work out how to return it.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

WTF - All I see is 3 people posting they got the call. There are like 120 "Lucky 200s" on the Forum.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

retired said:


> Ditto - order # 375740


Yep, same here also - order # 375679 (Tuesday at about 8:30 am Eastern)

Called and got basically no information. Guy did tell me that the address is still correct on my actual shipping info, even though it is totally messed up in the confirmation email I received late last night.

This sucks.


----------



## Hellrot (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, in the last two hours...

YES "feel good" phone call...
YES promised return call from the CSR supervisor...
YES shipment notification email...
YES S3 delivery...

I'm not sure who/what aligned the stars for all those events to happen in such a short period of time.

Now I just have to wait a WEEK for Cox to show up again.

- or, for the pirates in the crowd -

Avast! Since those bells over yonder dun been rung twice...

Yaaar "feel good" phone call...
Yaaar promised return call from the CSR supervisor...
Yaaar shipment notification email...
Yaaar S3 delivery...

It puzzles me what musta made Davey Jones himself come up from the deep and take these matters inta his own hands.

Tis devilish torment that now I be waitin' til the next full moon for them scurvy dogs at Cox ta be showin' their faces again.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Well, there was small progress in my personal private executive TiVo S3 nightmare today.

Abigail from TiVo called this morning and took charge of finding out what happened to my order. The UPS tracking number I was given was invalid and never showed in the UPS system. My original order was #3764xx, and I requested overnight delivery. 

Abigail called back this afternoon to give me the correct tracking, which, it turns out, was sent out last Friday, but 2day rather than overnight. HOWEVER, because they apparently re-entered my order using my TiVo profile, they used my PO Box rather than my street address and it held the machine up for another day. Here's the crazy UPS history:

ANDERSON,
CA, US 09/19/2006 8:00 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY 
09/19/2006 7:38 A.M. POST OFFICE BOX ADDRESS. UPS IS ATTEMPTING TO OBTAIN AN ADDRESS TO WHICH DELIVERY CAN BE MADE, NOT DELIVERED;THE ADDRESS HAS BEEN CORRECTED. THE DELIVERY HAS BEEN RESCHEDULED 
09/19/2006 6:06 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
SAN PABLO,
CA, US 09/19/2006 1:51 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/19/2006 12:16 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
OAKLAND,
CA, US 09/18/2006 11:42 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/18/2006 5:00 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
ONTARIO,
CA, US 09/18/2006 5:05 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/18/2006 3:43 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/18/2006 2:48 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/15/2006 10:35 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
FORT WORTH,
TX, US 09/15/2006 10:15 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/15/2006 9:03 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN 
US 09/14/2006 2:48 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED 


And, as I'm typing this, UPS pulled up just now and the TiVo is HERE. There is a light at the end of this tunnel.

Thank you TiVoPony, and thank you Abigail for following up and finding my "lost" TiVo S3. I can finally make a Cablecard appointment I can keep.

Now to setup...


----------



## Sepia (Jan 5, 2002)

redtape said:


> Hmmm.... Just got Tracking info. They show ground shipping, but UPS shows 2nd day. Oh, well, guess I have to suck that up. The problem is, they are shipping to my Laurel address but have the city as Glen Burnie. I somehow don't think it will be properly delivered that way.
> Well, on the phone to see if it can be fixed. Sigh again....


Just got a shipping confirmation as well (finally), and get this:
1. I ordered last tuesday (2 day shipping) and it is shipping today
2. The shipping confirmation says GROUND shipping.
3. I log on to UPS.com and it shows TWO DAY shipping not overnight like TiVoPony claimed
4. This is the 4th time I will have to reschedule my cablecard installation based on completely wrong data from TiVo.

At this point, I am beyond miffed about this.  \

Tracking Number: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped to: GLENDALE, CA, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/19/2006 
Service Type: 2ND DAY AIR 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs

Tracking results provided by UPS: 09/19/2006 5:32 P.M. EST (USA)


----------



## Darthnice (Apr 29, 2002)

I just got my shipping information; Status is billing information received, so I guess it's not on the truck yet.

I ordered Tuesday 9/12 around Noon EDT.

No "we're sorry" phone call as of 5:43 EDT.


----------



## sanfran_michael (Jun 22, 2005)

I received the "we're sorry" phone call today. Of course, they had zero information other than the fact that the shipping and billing addresses were switched. 

I called support and actually got a tracking number (yesterday I had no luck in obtaining that even with multiple calls to both sales and support). I too have the "billing information received" tracking. 

I have never received an email from TiVo other than the first order confirmation. 

Order # : 3766XX
Date of Purchase: 9/12/2006 5PM

I ordered another one today with overnight delivery. Let's see which one comes in first. I'm betting it will be the second order.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

Here is what has happened so far with my Tivo S3 order:

Ordered and confirmed: Tue 9/12/2006 1:25 PM with ground shipping

Second Confirmation: Sun 9/17/2006 9:36 PM

Ship Confirmation: Great news ! Your TiVo® Store order was shipped on 09/19/2006

It took 1 week to ship. Now add 4 to 6 days and I might not have it this weekend.

Guess what TiVo, if you had any class you would have at least "Ponied" up for 2 day shipping. I have ordered from companies that provide free overnight shipping when they have had unexpected delays which are their fault.

- Rich

P.S. I tried 2 times last week to upgrade shipping. I was of course told on Friday that it had already shipped and that did not matter since they had no idea how to do it anyway.


----------



## RCflier (Feb 17, 2004)

"feel good phone call" - Check
confirmed shipping to the billing address with the wrong city, instead of shipping address - Check
CSR who cannot pronouce "Lisbon" - check
Shipping info - NO

lovely.

Favorite quite "Your order may be delayed"... oh, it may be?


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

My biggest beef with the "refuse shipment", is that making that decision puts everything on *ME*. Its really a very crappy solution to the problem.

If I refuse shipment, and the box goes back, I've likely already been billed. If the bill for my credit card comes in, but I have not been refunded, I would have to pay up for the refused shipment. That, or you have to fight with your credit card to contest the charge, or something like that. Not to mention that I doubt refusing the shipment would happen without them taking the 15% restocking fee (which was another promise and we've seen how that's worked out), so I'd probably have to call and deal with more madness on that front too. Refusing shipment SOUNDS nice, but all around it just ends up being more work/hassle then waiting it out. All refusing shipment does is get you a new toy and delay the frustration.

I feel for everyone that hasn't gotten their shipping confirmation - like I said in my post - mine literally JUST came in. If it makes you feel any better, the shipping confirmation I got says its only going to my last name (no first name) and that they shipped it UPS Ground. The UPS site via the tracking number says 2nd day, so that's better, but still not the overnight I was promised. If anyone else gets one, I'd be curious to see if your shipping confirmation and UPS tracking looks the same.

Throwing all this information back into my free lifetime transfer idea looks something like this. The difference between 2nd day and overnight is probably in the $20 to $30 ballpark. Throw that on top of the $80 they've cheated me out of by changing the VIP rules and that's $110. Depending on how you want to count, if you throw in the $20 I paid for 2 day shipping, that brings the total to $130. I still think that TiVo eating the remaining $69-$89 and transferring my lifetime for free is fair given the circumstances.

But lets look at it even more pragmatically. We've seen that Best Buy purchases S3s for around $500. We paid $800. That's $300 right there in TiVo's pocket. If you take the $130 figure, and add it on to the $199 transfer fee, and subtract it from the $300 profit, TiVo loses $29. So it would be like we were Best Buy buying the unit for $470 instead of $500. Doesn't sound like a lot to ask for to me. For all 200 of us it only costs them $5800, and they're at least extending some kind of olive branch. I'm honestly still not going to be thrilled - this all really sucks - but at least its finally a step in the _better_ direction.

Oh - one other thing. I think the reason you can't cancel the order is the same reason we can't get any information on our orders - TiVo probably has very little connection with the distributor. All they probably see is a confirmation and a tracking number - if you're not in one of those two states, or in one but not the other, they have no way to do anything. If they're not getting any information, they're probably not sending any information, hence why you cannot modify or cancel orders once they've been placed. Crappy, but probably the way it works.

EDIT: I see some folks posted while I wrote. Looks like we're all still in the same boat. Also, I never did get the phone call.

EDIT 2: Oh yeah, technically according to UPS my order might not have been shipped. It says the status is "Billing information received". And the line with the date says "Shipped or Billed on", so I have no idea if it actually went out today or not.

Tracking Number: XXXXXXXXXXX
Type: Package 
*Status: Billing Information Received*
Shipped to: XXXXXXXXXXXX 
*Shipped or Billed on: 09/19/2006*
Service Type: 2ND DAY AIR 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs


----------



## mlkeller (Sep 9, 2004)

Interesting...I have progressed from the billing information received in UPS to a status of In Transit - Rescheduled with the note Your package is in the UPS system and has a rescheduled delivery date of 09/20/2006. Maybe they actually did get the rest out today with overnight shipping? Or maybe I'm just being too optimistic


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

mlkeller said:


> Interesting...I have progressed from the billing information received in UPS to a status of In Transit - Rescheduled with the note Your package is in the UPS system and has a rescheduled delivery date of 09/20/2006. Maybe they actually did get the rest out today with overnight shipping? Or maybe I'm just being too optimistic


You are optimistic. My UPS tracking information says: Ground.

- Rich


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

I ordered on 9/13 about 3 pm and my second day delivery arrived today. 

Hubby took the Comcast DVR to the Comcast office and they traded us for 2 cable cards. All told our cable bill with be $10 per month cheaper.

He's working on the setup now ! 

Thanks TIVO !


----------



## Sepia (Jan 5, 2002)

From UPS.com:

Billing Information Received: UPS has received the electronic transmission of shipment detail from the shipper. It does not necessarily mean that UPS has taken possession of the shipment.

Grrreat, so my package has not even shipped yet....


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Mine arrived today. I ordered it Tuesday around 9 am, 2 day delivery requested.

Yes, it's late, but it's not the end of the world. I'm disappointed I didn't have it for the weekend, but there are more important things in life.

Frankly, I'd like to shake the hand of the rep who said:



> ... that I could refuse delivery and buy one at retail if I "needed instant gratification" and didn't "have the patience" to let them work everything out.


----------



## zfalcon (May 25, 2002)

Ordered Tuesday 11:27am
Delay email received Thu 6:23pm
Second confirmation Mon 12:46pm

I wasn't at home to answer the calls, but my brother says they called twice. First was about the wrong shipping address. The second was saying that I wouldn't receive it until Thurday or Friday.

Still no shipping notice or tracking number.


----------



## raober (Sep 10, 2006)

Original order number: 3774XX

Well, I got my shipping confirmation at about 4:30 pm EDT. The email said ground, but the tracking information (just "Billing Information Received" of course) indicates 2-day shipping. Which means it arrives Thursday at the earliest. Which means I have to reschedule my cablecard install...and it couldn't have come at a more inconvenient time in my work schedule.  

Oh well, at least it's coming.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

This is what I am hoping....

For those of us with a tracking number that states "Billing Information Recieved" and asked for 2 day....

I hope they screwed up... Actually sent them out next Day (like TivoPony stated) with a different tracking number but with all of this mess they haven't updated the computer...

I hope My Tivo will be here today.......

I ordered Tues 9/12 afternoon......
2nd Day delivery.....


----------



## retired (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm so tired of being stonewalled. Customer service knows nothing. I wrote to TiVo's CEO - guess what- no answer. I hang on waiting because, as Agent86 stated, returning the unit is not an option I can consider. (Why should I have my money tied up for 30 days or more?) The sad part is the Best Buy store 5 miles from me has S3's in stock. I continue to get more and more upset as I see posts on here from people who ordered 4-5 days after me getting their units.

Someone pleeeeeese give us some answers.


----------



## Geeksterman (Mar 20, 2003)

FINALLY got my phone call only to find out while the street address is correct for shipping, the zip code is not. Here's hoping I get my tracking # soon enough for me to contact UPS to correct that. Thank goodness I have strings to pull with UPS!


----------



## raober (Sep 10, 2006)

Tico said:


> This is what I am hoping....
> 
> For those of us with a tracking number that states "Billing Information Recieved" and asked for 2 day....
> 
> I hope they screwed up... Actually sent them out next Day (like TivoPony stated) with a different tracking number but with all of this mess they haven't updated the computer...


Well, I'd be surprised if the UPS information was mistaken. I can't imagine that they would change tracking numbers midstream and screw up *their* computers as well.

Still, hopefully you're right. Maybe I shouldn't be surprised...not as if anything in this process has been predictable.


----------



## redtape (Oct 14, 2003)

According to UPS they can't correct address until the delivery scan.
Our modern world of instant computer access....


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

you guys are all amateurs. I have you beat. Still no shipping email on my part. Personally I am now hoping for delivery before Thanksgiving. That's reasonable for a next day air tuesday AM 9/12 order isn't it?


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

Please tell me they upgraded the ground shipping to 2-day or 3-day select for those of us in the Lucky 200 club. Otherwise I'll be getting this thing some time next Monday or Tuesday, even though my address and phone info is correct.

Tracking Number: 1Z XXX XXX XX XXXX XXX X 
Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped to: SAN FRANCISCO, CA, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/18/2006 
Service Type: GROUND 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs

Tracking results provided by UPS: 09/19/2006 6:26 P.M. EST (USA)


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

raober said:


> Well, I'd be surprised if the UPS information was mistaken. I can't imagine that they would change tracking numbers midstream and screw up *their* computers as well.
> 
> Still, hopefully you're right. Maybe I shouldn't be surprised...not as if anything in this process has been predictable.


I only say this because someone, I think earlier in this thread, recieved one with multiple UPS shipping lablels pasted on top of each other....

I hope..I Hope....LOL


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

beerkensp said:


> Mine just arrived at my billing address. Someone was home to accept it so everything is good. Looking forward to playing with it tonight.


I hope this doesn't happen to me. My billling address is a Post Office Box. If Tivo would ever send me a shipping confirmation, I could call UPS and verify which address it's being shipped to. So far nothing has arrvied in my email box.


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

Tico said:


> I hope..I Hope....LOL


I find I'm so excited, I can barely sit still or hold a thought in my head. I think it's the excitement only a free man can feel, a free man at the start of a long journey whose conclusion is uncertain. I hope I can make it across the border. I hope to see my friend, and shake his hand. I hope the Pacific is as blue as it has been in my dreams. I hope my TiVo Series 3 arrives by Friday morning. I hope.


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm still waiting for something, anything, from TiVo.

Order Number: 3771xx
Shipping Method: 1 Day
Original Order Confirmation Email: September 12, 2006 5:42:28 PM PDT
Secondary Order Confirmation Email: September 18, 2006 1:05:48 PM PDT

No Shipping Email.
No Telephone Call from TiVo.
No other contact from TiVo at all.

Original cable install was supposed to be this morning (Tuesday the 19th). Rescheduled for Friday the 22nd.

I have no idea if my TiVo has even been sent to UPS yet. Luckily my shipping, billing, and TiVo account addresses are the same, so at least I won't have the swapped address problem.

As I have said before...

Ugh.


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

still waiting on a shipping email and a telephone call from TiVo.
Although I did just breakdown and try calling CS to get my tracking number, of course they did not have it.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

Well, I have the shipping email and tracking number, but all day today it's only reporting Billing Information Received. They haven't actually been given a package by TiVo.


----------



## Sepia (Jan 5, 2002)

tunnelengineer said:


> you guys are all amateurs. I have you beat. Still no shipping email on my part. Personally I am now hoping for delivery before Thanksgiving. That's reasonable for a next day air tuesday AM 9/12 order isn't it?


ROTFL, thanks for that...  You've gotta laugh, this is the worst debacle I've ever been the recipient of in ecommerce... SHAME on TiVo...


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

Gregor said:


> Yes, it's late, but it's not the end of the world. I'm disappointed I didn't have it for the weekend, but there are more important things in life.


For me its not the having it for the weekend or the waiting that bothered me and finally flipped my switch. The waiting isn't what got to me.

What got to me was:

1) Being lied to, somewhere in the ballpark of 5 times
2) Having no access to any useful information to see what happenned to my $800.
3) The monetary impact of TiVo changing the offer after I had already ordered
4) Being billed improperly

If my order shipped on 9/15 with 2-day shipping - and TiVo could have even made me pay for it as I choose to do - I wouldn't be here saying a word right now. I think it takes guts to come out and say "Demand is huge, we screwed up, we'll get everyone out tomorrow", and I respected that. But for me, that didn't happen. And the next time we were supposed to go out, that didn't happen either. If on 9/14 they told me today instead of 9/15 (and then 9/18), I again wouldn't be here writing this today.

But because they continually lied, bumped my order down in the queue, supplied me with no feedback, and then billed me improperly to boot, I am now upset.

I can live with the fact that someone who ordered on day 2 or 3 and shipped ground will get their order before me. I can live with not having it for the weekend or being the "first". Its not a huge deal - the sky isn't falling - but its certainly salt in the wound when all those things were supposed to be the case.


----------



## Sepia (Jan 5, 2002)

Agent86 said:


> For me its not the having it for the weekend or the waiting that bothered me and finally flipped my switch. The waiting isn't what got to me.
> 
> What got to me was:
> 
> ...


My sentiments *exactly* Agent, well said.

I am currently on LIVE CHAT with Charter switching my appointment YET AGAIN!!


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

tunnelengineer said:


> you guys are all amateurs. I have you beat. Still no shipping email on my part. Personally I am now hoping for delivery before Thanksgiving. That's reasonable for a next day air tuesday AM 9/12 order isn't it?





Sepia said:


> ROTFL, thanks for that...  You've gotta laugh, this is the worst debacle I've ever been the recipient of in ecommerce... SHAME on TiVo...


Do you like your TiVo with, or without, gravy?

You never know, maybe Santa Claus has been electronically notified of a package pickup, and it will come by reindeer express in time for Christmas if you are a good boy.


----------



## rodneyw1 (Nov 12, 2001)

Here's my experience:
On Thursday evening, the 14th I received an order confirmation email from TiVo #555021. I noticed that on the confirmation email they had switched my billing and shipping addresses. On Friday, the 15th I called TiVo and told them of the error. I was told it was scheduled to be shipped that day and that it was too late to change that shipping address but I would receive an email that day with a tracking number and I could call the carrier and change the info. I did not receive an email that day nor Saturday nor Sunday nor Monday nor Tuesday. On Tuesday afternoon I checked my credit card statement and noticed I had not yet been charged for the unit and also that the authorization had disappeared. I then began a series of calls to TiVo which turned into one of the most frustrating ordeals I have had with any company in a long time. I would call back and forth between customer service and sales and each time that department would tell me I had to talk to the other department. I made a series of seven calls and talked to eight different people which took almost three hours total. On the fifth call I was told the unit was to have gone out on the 14th but my credit card was declined. I hung up and called Capitol One (my credit card company). They said, No, they had authorized the charge on the 13th and had given an authorization code but the charge never came in and they did not deny any charges. 
I then called back (TiVo) for a sixth time and was told call 877-806-0883 which was an escalation number. I called for a seventh time and was told the unit had shipped on the 14th. I was then given a UPS tracking number. As we were talking I went to the UPS site and it said they had received the billing information on the 14th but nothing since. I told the agent what the UPS site was saying and he then transferred me up the line. The next agent told me No, it did not go out on the 14th but was shipped on the 17th and I should receive it today (19th) or tomorrow (20th) as it was shipped via two-day service. She also said she did not see that I had been billed but her concern was that I get the TiVo and be happy and they would sort that out later.

How many really think I will get the TiVo today or tomorrow? I have been with TiVo since the beginning and have four in my home now. I am so frustrated I want to put them all on ebay and get my local cable DVR and be done with TiVo forever.


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

Just got my tracking number for 9/12 order at 8PM. Shipping date today (billing info received). It says ground (which is what I asked for) and not any kind of upgraded shipping so it probably won't get here by Friday for Charter.


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

My needle is beginning to move from mildly amused to seriously pissed. That UPS info better update soon or I'm gonna start beating the stuffing out my TiVo plushie.


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

Does any know where they ship from (trying to estimate shipping time)?


----------



## Spiff72 (Jul 11, 2004)

dsm363 said:


> Does any know where they ship from (trying to estimate shipping time)?


I was told that shipping them back would require shipping it to Texas... I assumed that was where they were coming from too.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

dsm363 said:


> Does any know where they ship from (trying to estimate shipping time)?


some one posted earlier it's TExas...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> add me to the collection...
> 
> ordered 09/12/2006 11:53AM EDT
> Got the "thank you for your purchase" email 7 hours later
> ...


I have now gotten the confirmation email that it has shipped, 
And it's more amusing then most.

Yes, they have swapped the billing and shipping addresses, completely with the EXCEPTION of the zip codes, thus making both addresses invalid.

UPS is still claiming no way to fix it until it makes it on the WRONG truck in the AM.
BTW UPS has assured me the label has been printed, but they have not yet received the package, which means its still on the loading dock and if they would treat it like a VIP package that they dropped the ball on , they could update the shipping info and get the info right.

Diane

*slams head on desk repeatedly*


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

Today my "oh so useless" daily morning wake up call to the tivo CSR said they ship from California.


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

Ouch. Texas might work to get here by Friday but California, not so much. I thought even the lucky 200 who ordered with ground would still have it arrive in the original timeframe per TiVoPony:
"If you had selected standard ground shipping, you also should expect to receive your system in the timeframe you were originally quoted."
I realize this is just a TiVo to keep things in perspective but I am getting off work early on Friday and won't be able to next week so it kind of sucks.


----------



## tube013 (Jun 29, 2001)

still no call from tivo, or a shipping email... I ordered 10am edt on 9/12. CS has no idea when it will ship, just that it hasn't shipped yet.

I ordered one from circuitcity.com but missed the sameday shipping, so it gets here thursday, hopefully before my comcast appt. but now I have all the fun of dealing with trying to refuse shippment (ups usually drops and runs at my house)


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

tube013 said:


> I ordered one from circuitcity.com but missed the sameday shipping, so it gets here thursday, hopefully before my comcast appt. but now I have all the fun of dealing with trying to refuse shippment (ups usually drops and runs at my house)


If you get a tracking number, watch for the order to be picked up. As soon as it's on a truck or plane, you can call UPS and they'll mark it refused. They cannot do it until it's been picked up from TiVo.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Aiken said:


> If you get a tracking number, watch for the order to be picked up. As soon as it's on a truck or plane, you can call UPS and they'll mark it refused. They cannot do it until it's been picked up from TiVo.


thanks for the advice.

I plan to try that.


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, I just got the shipping "Conformation" email from TiVo.

September 19, 2006 4:16:43 PM PDT
Shipped Date: 09/19/2006
Ship Method: U5 / UPS-Ground

Yes, TiVo has my original next day shipping set to Ground. Luckily, UPS has it listed as Next Day, but it is currently in the "Billing Information Received" limbo that other people have mentioned. Still no phone call from TiVo.


----------



## Sepia (Jan 5, 2002)

baked said:


> My needle is beginning to move from mildly amused to seriously pissed. That UPS info better update soon or I'm gonna start beating the stuffing out my TiVo plushie.


ROTFL!!!

What amazes me the most, is the lack of sympathy/apology from TiVo. So far, their sympathy has amounted to lies (about upgraded shipping to overnight), and their apology from what I hear amounts to a drone calling and telling you nothing (not that I need an apology).

What I would do if I were in charge of TiVo:

1. Immediately send out a professionally written email to everyone involved, expressing deep regret, and fessing up in detail to all that went wrong, and what they have done/are doing to rectify the situation.

2. In the above email, make your *core* users happy with you again, but throwing them a bone, in the form of:
A. A refund of say $200
B. A free transfer of an existing lifetime
or
C. A one-time opportunity to purchase a lifetime for $250

So far, I have seen nothing to move my needle from severely angry with TiVo, to happy with TiVo again. Bad bad customer satisfaction.... Whoever is in charge of that department should be properly canned, and stripped of any lifetime memberships they have, after the public flogging of course.

They gave us free shipping??? Are you kidding me? I ordered *last tuesday* and 7 days later UPS got their billing info ?! And you say you gave us free shipping????

You can do better than that!


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

No shipping confirmation or conformation.
No feel-good phone call.
No tracking number.
No patience left.

Agent86 said it best. It's the continual lying that is hard to take.


----------



## mindstorm (Jan 7, 2005)

derekcbart said:


> Well, I just got the shipping "Conformation" email from TiVo.
> 
> September 19, 2006 4:16:43 PM PDT
> Shipped Date: 09/19/2006
> ...


LOL....I just got a "Conformation" as well. At least it didn't say "Slipping Conformation" from Tovo [sic]


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

The following is an example of how to handle a delay of an expensive and much anticipated product...

Dear Customer,

You are receiving this email because you ordered a Transporter from 
Slim Devices.

We intend to start shipping units this week. Players will be shipped 
in the order they were received. Due to overwhelming demand, we expect it 
will take us 3 to 4 weeks to work through our backlog.

I apologize for this inconvenience and thank you for your patience.

Kind regards,

Mac

---
Mac Kay
Slim Devices, Inc.​
Guess what? I'm totally cool with that. Why? Because they allowed preordering, and then when they realized they had a supply problem: informed me, apologized and gave me an expected delivery timeframe. I had to wait for Pony to give us info here on the forums since Tivo never sent me a 'Delay' email or made a phone call to me.

Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

Sepia said:


> ... make your *core* users happy with you again, by throwing them a bone, in the form of:
> A. A refund of say $200
> B. A free transfer of an existing lifetime
> or
> C. A one-time opportunity to purchase a lifetime for $250


Sounds perfectly reasonable. I'll take C (but it should be $199 just like the first lifetime I purchased 6 years ago), and it's probably the best option for Tivo too ... they get even more money from me right now.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

Sepia said:


> ROTFL!!!
> 
> What amazes me the most, is the lack of sympathy/apology from TiVo. So far, their sympathy has amounted to lies (about upgraded shipping to overnight), and their apology from what I hear amounts to a drone calling and telling you nothing (not that I need an apology).
> 
> ...


this sounds reasonable to me. At least throw us a bone.


----------



## ronfl (Oct 26, 2002)

Count me in the unLucky 200 (maybe Pony mis-read and it was 2,000?)

9/13, ordered, # 3779XX, received confirmation almost immediately

No Contact from TiVo...

9/18, I called TiVo, as per everyone else...no new information. Then miraculously got a 2nd email just after the call, another purchase confirmation, no shipping data.

9/19: No email updates, No calls, No TiVo!

This really stinks. Pony should have stayed silent instead of relaying false information from his management team.


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

ronfl said:


> This really stinks. Pony should have stayed silent instead of relaying false information from his management team.


No way will I place this on Pony. Pony relayed whatever information those in-the-know or higher up gave him. I think that was nice if him to do, and I appreciated it. It happened to be works of fiction, but that's not his fault. He really has no concrete way to know if it was true or not, and its never good to shoot the messenger.

If anything I feel bad for the guy. He's coming out here, day after day, and basicially getting flogged by people. That's why I've tried to address the "TiVo Store" or "TiVo" as an entity and not Pony as an individual. Yes Pony represents TiVo to us, but he himself is not TiVo and he works for Marketing, not ordering and shipping.

Basicially if you won't complain/chew out a CSR, you shouldn't do it to Pony either.


----------



## tube013 (Jun 29, 2001)

I just got a shipping confirmation... shipped Next Day Air Saver.... Has a status of "Origin Scan" at 6:53 Fort Worth time. Will have to see what happens.


----------



## pntsoptional (Aug 18, 2006)

We should form a 200 support group.

Ordered on 9/13 at 9:30 PST. I just called and was finally rewarded with a tracking number. Lucky me!

Course its going to my billing and not my shipping address ack!

Ill take option C.


----------



## cagnew (Sep 19, 2006)

Sepia said:


> ROTFL!!!
> 
> What amazes me the most, is the lack of sympathy/apology from TiVo. So far, their sympathy has amounted to lies (about upgraded shipping to overnight), and their apology from what I hear amounts to a drone calling and telling you nothing (not that I need an apology).
> 
> ...


Me too. I have had TiVo for six years. I think the above options are very fair. I was so frustrated over the weekend that I went to Frys to purchase a unit there. I was at the counter, all set, but my credit card declined. I called the credit card company and they told me that there were TWO authorizations for TiVo in the amount $799 each. I only purchased ONE. I came home very upset and called TiVo. A Supervisor, Nick said that there was a mistake made on my account. Nick and I called my credit card company. We were able to have one of the authorizations removed, but it wouldn't take effect until Monday because of it being the weekend. Nick assured me that my TiVo had shipped out Friday. Well, today I receive a call from TiVo saying that my TiVo hadn't shipped yet. I was able to receive a tracking #. It shows that it hasn't shipped, but I am scheduled for Friday devliery. I asked if the shipping address was correct, and the TiVo rep told me that it was. Well, I just looked it up, and they are shipping my TiVo to my home address, not the shipping address I entered. This is completely ridiculous. I have been told lie after lie day after day. I have been told a different story each time that I have called. I just called Frys and now they are out. I have to reschedule my Cox appointment again. TiVo should face up to the problem that they created and should be responsible for.


----------



## pntsoptional (Aug 18, 2006)

Sepia said:


> ROTFL!!!
> 
> What amazes me the most, is the lack of sympathy/apology from TiVo. So far, their sympathy has amounted to lies (about upgraded shipping to overnight), and their apology from what I hear amounts to a drone calling and telling you nothing (not that I need an apology).
> 
> ...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> I have now gotten the confirmation email that it has shipped,
> And it's more amusing then most.
> 
> Yes, they have swapped the billing and shipping addresses, completely with the EXCEPTION of the zip codes, thus making both addresses invalid.
> ...


updated info is that unlike what TivoPony said, it was not ever upgraded in shipping, it went out 2-day as ordered to the billing address not the shipping address.

And unlike FedEx where you can redirect shipments, UPS will not let a redirect happen until it is in the destination delivery center, so I have to pray I can get a call to UPS while it's in the delivery center but before it has actually made it onto the truck where it will most likely be dropped off on the sidewalk in front of my house and ripped off before I ever make it home.

I will say that Jarrod the CSR I've been talking to to has been extremely helpful, even tho his hands are tied by UPS, one of the most thorough CSRs I've talked to, he's been trying hard, but kept meeting the UPS brick wall.

Diane


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

So much for my theory....

Billing Information Recieved for almost 24 hours and now:

Tracking Number: 1Z 1X3 V72 XXXXXXX 
Type: Package 
Status: In Transit - Rescheduled 
Rescheduled Delivery: 09/21/2006 
Shipped to: TUCSON, AZ, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/18/2006 
Service Type: 2ND DAY AIR 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs


WTF, Rescheduled.........

Too bad I will never be able to figure out whether it is Tivo's or UPS's fault for this....


----------



## GeorgeS069 (Sep 8, 2006)

you guys should all call your credit companies and dispute the charges

you paid for something....still don't have it

you paid for special shipping...product didn't ship as was billed

pretty simple stuff

I bet if the "200" all disputed the charges along with anyone else that's been delayed
you'd get ALOT more attention from TiVo
the only way to get corprate america to do anything is to either A) make them some money
or B) cost them money
customer service is all about money
nobody made a TiVo just to be nice....TiVo is here to make money...make no mistake about that!


----------



## Franco (Feb 24, 2002)

It's 8:30PM CST, which means it's 6:30PM PST. I haven't received a call from any TiVo CSRs. No calls, no shipping confirmation, NO satisfaction. Guess I should have expected this from TiVo at this point.


----------



## gregbennett (Nov 1, 2002)

Just got my shipping notice here. Shipped or Billed on 9/19 with 2nd day air


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

gregbennett said:


> Just got my shipping notice here. Shipped or Billed on 9/19 with 2nd day air


Were you originally 2nd day air or ground? Has anyone gotten upgraded from ground as promised?


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

I wonder how late the CSR calls are going... I still haven't received a call, myself.


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

Figure 5 minutes a call. 200 people. 17 hoursish. That's two working days - for one person. Assuming they don't have to listen to a 10 minute tirade from the customer they just called, of course. 

I'm considering selling "The Lucky 200" badges, mugs and t-shirts on cafepress. Maybe after they call me.

Chris.


----------



## Spiff72 (Jul 11, 2004)

Bodshal said:


> Figure 5 minutes a call. 200 people. 16 hours. That's two working days - for one person. Assuming they don't have to listen to a 10 minute tirade from the customer they just called, of course.
> 
> I'm considering selling "The Lucky 200" badges, mugs and t-shirts on cafepress. Maybe after they call me.
> 
> Chris.


If they messed up the phone number on my "new" order entered yesterday, how do I know they even have a phone number to contact me?


----------



## joey398 (Dec 6, 2002)

OMG so funny, I just got the shipment confirmation. ROFLOL 

I'm glad it was ordered overnight on the 12th. lol

So glad it will be DENIED at the door...loving the one I bought from BB on Saturday.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Bodshal said:


> Figure 5 minutes a call. 200 people. 17 hoursish. That's two working days - for one person. Assuming they don't have to listen to a 10 minute tirade from the customer they just called, of course.
> 
> I'm considering selling "The Lucky 200" badges, mugs and t-shirts on cafepress. Maybe after they call me.
> 
> Chris.


It's not that easy. You can't call everyone in 17 hrs. If Tivo doesn't want to leave a message, it's really easy to triple or quadruple that # of calls. We also don't know how many people are making calls.


----------



## gregbennett (Nov 1, 2002)

dsm363 said:


> Were you originally 2nd day air or ground? Has anyone gotten upgraded from ground as promised?


Yes, I ordered with 2nd day air.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

dsm363 said:


> Has anyone gotten upgraded from ground as promised?


There are plenty of us who have not been upgraded:
Tracking Number: [...] 
Type: Package 
Status: In Transit - Rescheduled 
Rescheduled Delivery: 09/22/2006 
Shipped to: [...], NY, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/18/2006 
Service Type: GROUND


----------



## Bodshal (Jan 4, 2005)

Gregor said:


> It's not that easy. You can't call everyone in 17 hrs. If Tivo doesn't want to leave a message, it's really easy to triple or quadruple that # of calls. We also don't know how many people are making calls.


That was kind of my point, though I had the baby at that moment so wasn't as lucid as I wanted to be, oops.

I doubt they've engaged a team of people, so it'll take a while to get through the list. And I imagine if the call queueing system gets busy, their priority will be to take calls, not make them.

Chris.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> updated info is that unlike what TivoPony said, it was not ever upgraded in shipping, it went out 2-day as ordered to the billing address not the shipping address.


Yes, although we'd hoped to upgrade the shipping, in the end it wasn't possible. Given where those orders were in the system, and the amount of time it would have taken to change their shipping to overnight, they wouldn't have made it out in time (i.e. they would have been delayed to the next day anyway).

I gave you the best information I had, and what we'd intended to do. But when we realized that the boxes would not make it out until the following day, the plans for modifying the shipping to overnight were stopped. That information had not reached me by the time I'd posted. Sorry.

It was a good plan though, and the team is doing their best to get boxes to those of you still waiting.

Pony


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

GeorgeS069 said:


> you guys should all call your credit companies and dispute the charges
> 
> you paid for something....still don't have it
> 
> ...


Can't dispute anything I have not been charged for yet.....


----------



## retired (Sep 18, 2006)

Why are we still waiting???


----------



## Franco (Feb 24, 2002)

Holy 30-second skip, I JUST received shipping confirmation via e-mail. The order confirmation says it was shipped today via UPS ground, so I guess I didn't get any kind of upgrade. I'd love to tell you more about the shipment, but when I plug it into the UPS site I get "UPS could not locate the shipment details for your request. Please verify your information and try again later."

Just another fine day at the Lucky 200 Club.


----------



## mwarner (Dec 12, 2000)

I'll just update my situation: 

Received a phone call from TiVo this afternoon around 1PM concerning the delay and the shipping to billing address.

However, my S3 did arrive at my billing address this afternoon. Everything is up and running at the moment. Just waiting on the cable card install Thursday.

I never received a shipping email...


----------



## krille (Nov 24, 2002)

TivoPony's information is simply not correct. I placed my order at 10 am EST on 9/12 - so there really couldn't have been THAT many orders ahead of me.

My box didn't ship until tonight, a far cry from the Friday-morning theory being advanced.

The shipping was not upgraded from the second-day shipping I originally requested, and I didn't receive any phone call from anyone. A TiVo rep had previously indicated to me that he had succeeded in upgrading my shipping to overnight (at my request and at my expense, in the vain hoping of keeping a CableCard installation appointment that has been rescheduled twice since). Obviously this was not true either.

As of tonight, I FINALLY received a shipping notice, and UPS eventually indicated that they actually had a package in hand to correspond to my tracking number.

A complete debacle, handled very amateurishly every step of the way.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Yes, although we'd hoped to upgrade the shipping, in the end it wasn't possible. Given where those orders were in the system, and the amount of time it would have taken to change their shipping to overnight, they wouldn't have made it out in time (i.e. they would have been delayed to the next day anyway).
> 
> I gave you the best information I had, and what we'd intended to do. But when we realized that the boxes would not make it out until the following day, the plans for modifying the shipping to overnight were stopped. That information had not reached me by the time I'd posted. Sorry.
> 
> ...


Pony, I'm even cool with just the acknowledgement that it wasn't possible, the lack of accurate information from all sides is by far what everyone has been most bothered by.

Even now, I'm not overly upset at the shipping delay and the still being on 2-day, I am however very concerned it will get left at the stoop and will disappear..

One of the best things that could happen right now would be a simple update to those of us waiting as to the progress made on the backlog.

Knowing that shipping upgrades didn't happen, I'll kill the "did your shipping get upgraded" poll since the point is moot.

Diane


----------



## redtape (Oct 14, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> Yes, although we'd hoped to upgrade the shipping, in the end it wasn't possible. Given where those orders were in the system, and the amount of time it would have taken to change their shipping to overnight, they wouldn't have made it out in time (i.e. they would have been delayed to the next day anyway).
> 
> I gave you the best information I had, and what we'd intended to do. But when we realized that the boxes would not make it out until the following day, the plans for modifying the shipping to overnight were stopped. That information had not reached me by the time I'd posted. Sorry.
> 
> ...


OK, I can see that, but is there any plan to refund the shipping for those who paid for 2nd day or next day and effectively got the equivalent of ground shipping?
I ask this since the only thing that has cleared on my credit card is the shipping.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

redtape said:


> OK, I can see that, but is there any plan to refund the shipping for those who paid for 2nd day or next day and effectively got the equivalent of ground shipping?
> I ask this since the only thing that has cleared on my credit card is the shipping.


How about if you went with ground shipping but got goat cart 

- Rich


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

Creeping up on 176 hours since I ordered and 20 hours of 'Billing Information Received' limbo.



Original Order Confirmation: Tue, 12 Sep 2006 12:47:08
2nd Order Confirmation: Sun, 17 Sep 2006 18:36:14
Shipping 'Conformation' Mon, 18 Sep 2006 23:48:23

UPS INFO
Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped to: SAN FRANCISCO, CA, US Correct! Good TiVo, good!
Shipped or Billed on: 09/18/2006	Reheheaaally? 
Service Type: GROUND	Boo, If only I had known... 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs

Tracking results provided by UPS: 09/19/2006 10:23 P.M. EST (USA)​


----------



## aressa (May 9, 2002)

Well, my Billing Information Received is no longer. My TiVo is finally on a truck/plane/UFO.

BUT, I still have to call UPS tomorrow and check the address, because my order/shipping confirmation does not have my apartment number. Sigh.



TiVoPony said:


> Yes, although we'd hoped to upgrade the shipping, in the end it wasn't possible. Given where those orders were in the system, and the amount of time it would have taken to change their shipping to overnight, they wouldn't have made it out in time (i.e. they would have been delayed to the next day anyway).


I learned an important lesson while covering for my boss a week or so ago. While writing an engineering report I reported on an item that I had hoped to complete the next day (we write our weekly reports on Thursday that get rolled into a departmental report on Friday). Well, our group did not get that one item done, and I heard about it after MY boss heard about it the next week. They gently reminded me to only report on things that WILL get done, not what we HOPE to get done.

... and an off topic but TiVo related story: While I was writing this post I had and iChat video chat open with my buddy on his new laptop, and he's sitting on my couch. Well, my 4-year old son is watching on the laptop of the live video of me. All of a sudden he says "Can we fast forward? Daddy is too boring!" TiVo, you've corrupted my youth!


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Franco said:


> It's 8:30PM CST, which means it's 6:30PM PST. I haven't received a call from any TiVo CSRs. No calls, no shipping confirmation, NO satisfaction. Guess I should have expected this from TiVo at this point.


And Rogers is usually in bed by now.


----------



## Kurthi (Sep 14, 2006)

Originally posted by *HDTiVo*



> And Rogers is usually in bed by now.


Of course he is. He probably has MY S3 box recording all his favorite shows, even
if their on different networks at the same time, in HD no less.


----------



## rodneyw1 (Nov 12, 2001)

Hey Baked, Try 144 hours since I placed order and 120 hours in "Billing Information Received" limbo.

UPS INFO 
Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped to: BENICIA, CA, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/14/2006 
Service Type: GROUND 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs 




Tracking results provided by UPS: 09/19/2006 11:02 P.M. EST (USA)


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

pntsoptional said:


> We should form a 200 support group.


Well, one of my favorite shows is "The 4400"


----------



## Ilene (Dec 26, 2001)

I just thought I would document my experience after reading this entire thread.

Late Tuesday night on 9/12 I decided to order from TiVo instead of purchasing from the local Best Buy (I had actually gone there to use my 12% birthday gift coupon, but they didn't have it yet). I was so happy that I hadn't because I read more closely that you had to order via the VIP link to be able to transfer the lifetime option. I received 2 emails 26 seconds apart: 
Wed, 13 Sep 2006 00:28:04 -0400
TiVo Order#377XXX
Wed, 13 Sep 2006 00:28:30 -0400
TiVo Order#377XXX

I then began reading about those that had purchased at the local stores and still were able to transfer their lifetime subscriptions. I immediately felt that I had been lied to, but hey, life is not fair. Could have saved $95.88 by purchasing at BB. I was still happy that I would be receiving my TiVo soon. 

While waiting for my shipping confirmation email - I began reading the posts and realized that TiVo was not prepared for the TiVoholics that responded to their VIP offer. I can tell you that a 2% response to a mail offer is considered a excellent. Just by reading the posts, I would bet that the number of takers blew TiVo away. I am sure that they are probably thinking that they should have raised their asking price. TiVo went from sky high to rock bottom as their ordering software blew up on them. Ecstasy to disaster. 

4 days later, I am still waiting. Then I get an email - yea they are shipping! 
Sun, 17 Sep 2006 18:55:57 -0700 (PST)
TiVo®Store Order Confirmation # 377XXX
Oh no! It's another order confirmation. I am confused and call TiVo. Nobody knows anything. 

Reading this thread I find out I am one of the "lucky 200". I really think it is the unlucky 2000+. We can count everyone who posted. Seemed like most also wrote back and said they got their tracking email and/or phone call. I got neither. Feeling further demoralized, I decided to call TiVo. Recording says 35 minutes, so I stay on the line for about 20 minutes when lo and behold: 

Tue, 19 Sep 2006 19:05:25 -0700 (PST)
TiVo® Store Shipping Conformation # 377XXX
Great news ! Your TiVo® Store order was shipped on 09/19/2006. 
I just checked UPS and it's coming tomorrow! 
Type: Package 
Status: In Transit - On Time 
Scheduled Delivery: 09/20/2006 
Shipped to: PLANO, TX, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/19/2006 
Service Type: GROUND 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs 

It will be interesting to see if TiVo decides that they need to do damage control for their "VIP's" that endured this nightmare. I think the post with the 3 options are reasonable. I would go one step further and just let us purchase the Lifetime memberships on our Series3 without having to give up our Lifetimes on our other box. And only do this for those of us that ordered 9/12 - 9/13 and waited for their Series3 from TiVo. They are already willing to allow 1 year of "free" service on the "old" box - what makes them think we are going to monthly on the "old" box when we can't MRV? 

More to come when I get it. I did hear that UPS is requiring signature and not leaving on the doorstep. Anyone able to confirm that?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

aressa said:


> My TiVo is finally on a truck/plane/UFO.


Ah, UFO.

Perhaps the Tivo Alien video gave us clues to this shipping fiasco and we all missed them ...


----------



## sonysony (Sep 20, 2003)

Wow what a bad experience. If anybody at TiVo reads this. I ordered @10 AM on the 9/12. I hear all the info saying it was shipped on Friday, then Monday. I get a notice last nite that it was shipping, but when I go to tracking on UPS, all it says for the 18th is awaiting billing information. I check UPS tonite and it now says something like rescheduled delivery date, now its the 22nd. UPS doesn't come till the afternoon, and my Time Warner appointment is in the morning. 
To top all this I ordered thinking to transfer my lifetimes I had to buy from TiVo. Now I'm hearing I didn't.
Someone asked if ordering now, has it improved. I ordered my second one on Sunday, the 17th, with 2 day delivery. It is now Tuesday and I have not heard anything. Here I go again. This probably won't make it to me by Friday.
TiVoPony - what is really happening here to the VIP customers. I wonder if we will get a shipping refund since TiVo screwed up on shipping. What a way to run a business. Screw your best customers?????


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Ilene said:


> I did hear that UPS is requiring signature and not leaving on the doorstep. Anyone able to confirm that?


I've read on the forum that folks were not having to sign,

and in a discussion trying to track down my unit that's going to a high risk/crime address, they confirmed to me (YMMV) that it was shipped 2-day and did *not* require a signature, this led to a discussion of "what happens when I come home and it's been ripped off because they left it on my sidewalk?"

Diane


----------



## candiru (Sep 20, 2006)

Yup, same deal here. Ordered early on the 12th, got the Friday email, got the sunday email with the addresses reversed. Spent a total of 63 mins on hold over three CS calls. The last one was priceless. The CSR spent 11 mins going through all of my info and several more trying to figure out what "code" to put in my record so she could transfer me to their "HDTV Department". By the time she was done screwing around (it really did take a long time), she transfers me and I get one ring and "thank you for calling Tivo. We are currently closed." It was 8:01.

Terrible, terrible job. No shipping notice, and the Comcast guy comes on Saturday. I wonder if it'll come by then?


----------



## boomvader (Feb 18, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Yes, although we'd hoped to upgrade the shipping, in the end it wasn't possible. Given where those orders were in the system, and the amount of time it would have taken to change their shipping to overnight, they wouldn't have made it out in time (i.e. they would have been delayed to the next day anyway).
> 
> I gave you the best information I had, and what we'd intended to do. But when we realized that the boxes would not make it out until the following day, the plans for modifying the shipping to overnight were stopped. That information had not reached me by the time I'd posted. Sorry.
> 
> ...


I had dinner out a few nights ago and the restaurant screwed our orders up. Guess what, they took a bit off of our bill and gave us free dessert.

What they didn't do was NOT apologize or send in their MARKETING guy to smooth us over while they continued to lie to their core customers.

Pony, we have been lied to many times throughout and to ONLY credit us for overnight or 2-day shipping that never materialized is a real slap in the face. We deserve more. We are your core, early adopter customers that will recommend or NOT recommend your product and service.

Luckily, for my sake, I went out and bought a retail box. I am away on business all week, but my Tivo is at home recording the new fall shows.

God only knows where my tivo.com order is. Nobody from Tivo has called.

-boom


----------



## baked (Aug 11, 2002)

OK, I finally got out of 'Billing Information Received' limbo and have now entered the uncharted territory of 'In Transit - Rescheduled.' Big shout out to the UPS peeps in Mesquite, Texas who currently are whisking my TiVo Series 3 westward for a timely delivery on...

9/25/2006 (next Monday) - 13 days from order to supposed delivery.  

Well. I'll be gone all weekend anyway. Looks like the old Series 1 gets to do the recording for another 6 days.  

Rodney, I hope your order status has updated as well.


----------



## proudpapa (Jan 2, 2004)

I went thru all the above and after no unit today and talking with a Tivo CSR & Supvr I cancelled my order & found one at Ultimate Electronics (none at Best Buy or CC). If I ever get a tracking #, i WILL BE SURPRISED! I still am seeing charges on my credit card for shipping. COX Cable arrives tomorrow morn. with my cable cards. What a fiasco this has been  

I am also surprised that no one has mentioned the fact that some of us loyal Tivo fans even paid the $100 for HMO & never got any thanks - kudos or credits either. This is sadly part of today's corporate America - apparently loyalty gets you nothing except a kick in the ****.


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, it looks like my TiVo will finally be coming tomorrow. UPS now has it listed as:

Status: In Transit - On Time 
Scheduled Delivery: 09/20/2006 
Shipped to: LOS ANGELES, CA, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/19/2006 
Service Type: NEXT DAY AIR SAVER

I have still not received a phone call from TiVo.

They really need to do something for all of us "lucky 200+" to make up for it. As stated before the minimum that they should do is to have the Lifetime Transfer at only $99, the preferred thing to do is to have the Lifetime Transfer at no charge, and the best thing they could do is to have Lifetime Service on the Series 3 without transferring it from a previously lifetimed unit.

*ATTN TIVOPONY:* Is there any indication as to when TiVo will be announcing what they are going to do for the "Lucky 200" to make up for this mess?


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

Are the calls done with? I have not received a call. I have not received a shipping confirmation (or conformation for that matter). My shipping&billing addresses on the order were the same, although those addresses were different then the manage account address (which is the address on the 2nd order confirmation). I really do not care which of those addresses it gets sent to. 

Do I need to cancel my Thursday appointment with Comcast? I am going to be pissed if this delay in shipments causes me to wait an extra week or 2 for Comcast to schedule me back in. 

When is the shipping+tax charge on the credit card going to be refunded? In the absence of any information or correction I plan on contesting the charge October 1st.


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

My S3 finally shipped, almost exactly seven days after it was ordered. It is still going 2nd day shipping (aprox $25) and has a delivery estimate of the 21st, which would be 9 days after order. In other news, I am having a ton of fun exploring and setting up all my season passes on my new S3 from Circuit City, which arrived aprox 27 hours after it was ordered (Next Day Shipping aprox $25). 

Also, Tivo charged my Amex $27 two days ago - needless to say there is now a dispute on it.

Oh - and I NEVER got a call.


----------



## jgubman (Mar 7, 2002)

After staring at:


```
Tracking Number:	 1Z	   
Type:	 Package	   
Status:	 Billing Information Received	  
Shipped to:	 SAN MATEO, CA, US	  
Shipped or Billed on:	 09/14/2006	  
Service Type:	 GROUND	  
Weight:	 17.00 Lbs 

Tracking results provided by UPS:  09/20/2006 3:44 A.M.  EST (USA)
```
for a day, I finally broke down and called Tivo CSR again today.

The CSR seemed genuinely shocked that the box didn't ship on the 14th, and blamed UPS. Then when I told him it was shipped to my billing address instead of shipping address, he opened a "case" for me and claimed it would be investigated and sorted out by the California office and that "UPS really screwed this one up." Then he told me it probably wouldn't be resolved until next week (but no, I can't cancel it...).

After hanging up, I almost instantly got a "the call" from Tivo. This time the CSR told me my unit had shipped (ground) on the 17th (didn't know UPS shipped on Sundays) and I should be getting the unit in a day or two. He started to read off my tracking number (the same one I already have) and got VERY befuddled when I told him what happens when you put that tracking number in UPS's site. He also said that UPS is messed up and that, while it's being shipped to my billing address, I should be checking for it every day at both my shipping and billing addresses.

I really, really wish I could just cancel and be done w/ this. My Moto DVR is starting to look better and better every day (can't believe I just typed that).


----------



## Wes Mantooth (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's my story: 

Ordered 4:00 am on 9-13-06 and received instant e-mail telling me my order was received etc.... Then nothing until I got the second confirmation on 9-17-06 with my shipping address and billing address swapped (minus my apartment #). I called the next morning and as soon as I mentioned it was about the series 3 the CSR cut me off telling me if I wanted a tracking number I had to call another number. I told her I just wanted to get it shipped to the right address and she replied that it was just a cosmetic problem with the e-mails and it was really going to the right address. Finally received a call from Tivo on 9-19-06 telling me that there was a delay and my Tivo was getting shipped for free. This CSR sounded a little timid, like she was waiting for me to explode at her over the phone, but I tried to empathize with her. She also told me that some of the billing/shipping addresses had been mixed up and checked with me to make sure it was going to the correct address. I gave her my shipping address and she confirmed that's where it was going. I asked her what name was and she replied, "Robin that's spelled R-O-B..." but I interrupted her and thanked her politely for the call, I guess she thought I was taking her name to report her to her supervisor. She also gave me a tracking number, which is good because I haven't gotten a shipping e-mail from Tivo yet. I log on to UPS only to find that my Tivo is going to my billing address (with no apartment #) and I've been downgraded from overnight shipping to 2nd day. Right now the only charge I have on my credit card is for the $43 for overnight. Has anyone else been downgraded? I'm not really mad right now, I'm just disappointed that a company I had such high regard for has really let me down.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

I got "The Call" last night, actually just an answering machine message. She said my tivo had shipped. I am fairly certain this was another lie as I still haven't received a hint of a shipping confirmation email. I think my daily wake up call to tivo will lend more details, or lies. It's a 50/50 tossup at this point. I may call vegas and see if they want to put a line on whether my tivo will ever arrive or not.


----------



## PsiNormal (Mar 23, 2003)

Well, it looks like I'm finally out of 'Billing Information Received':

Status: In Transit - Rescheduled 
Rescheduled Delivery: 09/21/2006 
Shipped to: CAPE GIRARDEAU, MO, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/18/2006 
Service Type: 2ND DAY AIR 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs

Apparently it was picked up last night at 6:05 PM CDT, but didn't enter into the tracking system till 10:51 PM CDT when it arrived at the local UPS location in Ft Worth.

Recap in case you want to figure out where you might be in the chain:
Original order (3757xx, 2nd Day Air): 9/12/06 10:01 AM EDT
Second Order Confirmation received: 9/18/06 3:18 PM CDT
Shipping "Conformation" received: 9/19/06 2:38 AM CDT
Left Shipper: 9/19/06 6:05 PM CDT


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

UPS refusal on the phone.

FYI- someone posted earlier that you can call UPS to refuse the shipment.

I just tried and they wont do it untill the driver makes a delivery attempt. 

So no luck there.

But the UPS CSR told me if the driver drops it when I get home I can call and tell them i refuse it and they will come pick it up...


----------



## Darthnice (Apr 29, 2002)

Still no call, but my unit shiped yesterday evening, and is out for delivery this morning.

It was ground shipping, but then I'm only a 4 hour drive from Fort Worth.


----------



## GeorgeS069 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tico said:


> Can't dispute anything I have not been charged for yet.....


Did you get charged for shipping?
was it overnight shipping?
did you recieve your order overnight?
did you get charged for 2nd day shipping?
did you recieve the unit withing 2 or 3 days?
not trying start an argument here
I just think you folks deserve some serious refunds and if TiVo won't do it on thier own then you need to do something about it.
remember that all you can call is a CSR but,when a major creditor calls TiVo they talk to the real executives and things get done...nobody at TiVo wants to piss off a major bank/creditor
dispute ALL the charges....get someone on your side that can do something about all this!


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

mine finally got delivered this morning. Not too bad on shipping either. 
Left fort Worth at 10:18 PM last night and delivered here in ohio at 9:35 AM this morning.


----------



## michaewh (Jan 7, 2005)

It is now TiVo's duty to go above and beyond and amend its unacceptible failure in customer service. Now's your chance to do the right thing. At this point, the only thing that would restore my confidence as a VIP buyer is to allow my old S2 box to maintain its lifetime service when I pay the additional $200 for the lifetime service on my S3.

Here's my experience:

I placed my VIP order at 9:12 PM PST on 9/12/06 and got an initial email confirmation.

I requested 2nd day shipping. Great. I call Comcast and get the first available appointment for the morning of 9/21/2006. More than enough lead time right?

Having not gotten any follow up email, I called the number indicated on my email confirmation on 9/18/06, 6:12 PM PST. "If you have any questions about your order, please contact TiVo Sales Support at (800)292-9104." The first person I spoke to there was condescending and unhelpful. He told me that I needed to call another number and when I was insistent, he hung up on me. I called again and got someone much nicer, but equally unhelpful.

So I called 877-367-8486 and waited on hold for 35 minutes (after being told to expect to wait 10- 20 minutes by the automated system). Jared told me that my Tivo S3 was shipping and that I could expect to see an email with a tracking number within 24 hours.

24 hours later I got a message from Kelso that my TiVo actually shipped that day, not the day before. She left me no tracking information so I had to call again. So at 7:15 AM on 9/20/2006 I called again. The person I spoke to told me that he had no information for me other than I could expect to see an email with a tracking number within 24 - 48 hours (e.g. by the time its supposed to arrive?). I asked to speak to a supervisor. I was reluctantly transferred to Erin (after about another 10 minute hold) who was apologetic and more helpful in that she gave me a tracking number. I did find out that I was not given a shipping upgrade and that my unit should arrive sometime on 9/21/2006. Now my Comcast install appointment is at risk and I might have to wait another week.

I thought my idea about allowing me to keep lifetime service on my S2 was a fabulous idea as it really won't cost TiVo anything and it would help me better accept how badly I've been treated. Erin said she was not authorized to make that exception. I hope the person who is reads this. You know its a good idea. Do the right thing.

Thanks TiVo!

P.S. UPS says my tracking number is invalid, I'm hoping its just not in the system yet and that TiVo has not shafted me yet again.


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

I finally received shipping confirmation, with a tracking number that appears correct.

Order #3761xx
Original order confirmation: 9/12 10:15AM PST
"Important Information": 9/14 6:21PM PST
Duplicate order confirmation: 9/18 12:58PM PST
Shipment confirmation: 9/20 3:39AM PST
No phone call from TiVo
Scheduled UPS delivery: 9/20, currently "OUT FOR DELIVERY"

Before I placed my order, I had updated my TiVo account with my current address, which is both my billing and shipping address. My credit card has been billed for shipping, but the TiVo itself is not showing (yet). There are no new entries in my TiVo account about the shipped unit, either. (I'm starting to think those who are seeing their new TiVo in their account purchased not through VIP but the normal channel, where service activiation is part of purchase.)

After thinking about this entire situation, I've come to the conclusion that I enjoy the TiVo service too much to give it up myself. I've waited relatively patiently for this unit -- well, other than stirring the pot on the board here. However, I've introduced TiVo to a number of people (at least 3 of which are current TiVo subscribers), and I just can't see myself continuing to evangelize TiVo if this situations ends with TiVo simply getting a unit to me. The shipping refund was enough for me, until "they all will ship Friday"/"they all shipped Friday" was shown to be incorrect as well. Offering a free transfer would win me back, and it's probable that other options would prove it as well. Do I really expect TiVo to do something like this? No, not really. TiVo is "growing up" I guess, and it may no longer be "worth it" to keep the early-adopters happy.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Type: Package 
Status: In Transit - Rescheduled 
*Rescheduled Delivery: 09/21/2006 * 
Shipped to: XXX, CA, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/18/2006 
*Service Type: 2ND DAY AIR* 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs

Package Progress
Location Date Local Time Description
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/19/2006 9:40 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
FORT WORTH,
TX, US 09/19/2006 9:06 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
09/19/2006 6:54 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
US 09/18/2006 11:01 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

Tracking results provided by UPS: 09/20/2006 11:24 A.M. EST (USA)

So much for VIP treatment!!! They did NOT send mine out "next day" as Pony said. I can't believe I ordered this thing a week ago yesterday and it looks like it might arrive on Thursday a week later than it should have really- and others who ordered well after I did got theirs on Monday...this totally sucks. I'll never buy direct from TIVO again, they've lost my confidence and trust. I wonder how all of this bad PR and fiasco will affect those who may consider investing in the company. I know I wouldn't. Stockholders, beware. TIVO owes us more than shipping costs. They should transfer our subscriptions from older units for free, or instead of the one-year extension on our older units we're transfering from, give us lifetimes on those as well. This totally sucks.


----------



## MoscowMark (Sep 20, 2006)

Ordered early in the morning on the 13th.
Still no call
Still no shipping
Still no S3


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> Yes, although we'd hoped to upgrade the shipping, in the end it wasn't possible...For those that had selected two-day shipping, those orders *were* upgraded to one-day delivery, and you should receive them on the day you expected (today).
> 
> Pony


Pony,

I dont' accept the apology, if that's what it is. See, you said in your first post that "those orders WERE upgraded"...not, "we're hoping to upgrade" those orders. Past tense. That usually means someone's checked into it, the deed was done and verified. How could this happen? It just smells of neglect, incompetence and then cover-up. I, and all of us who feel neglected and somewhat lied to and abused deserve to have our confidence in TIVO and feeling like a Very Important Person restored. Having our S3 units arrive more than a week late, being left in the dark, rescheduling work and cable card installations, credit card stress, shipping address mistakes, etc, etc, is not offset by "free shipping" that apparently has appeared on all of our credit statements (and the amount I'm showing on my AMEX card is NOT what was stated in my order, btw).

TIVO needs to do right for us. Give us something that MEANS something, not more cover-up and cya talk.


----------



## joey398 (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, I just checked my Credit Card activity and wouldnt you know Tivo billed me $45.56 for overnight shipping. Nice of them to tell us we will not be charged for shipping for their mistakes and then turn around and bill us. Good thing I not only will DENY the delivery of the box this morning, but I will be calling the Credit card company and DENY the charge for the shipping as well.

Have a nice day.


----------



## aressa (May 9, 2002)

I called UPS this morning and verified that the address was keyed wrong when they re-entered my order. Unfortunately they could not take the address update until it was at the destination center, so I get to watch the tracking page and try to call as soon as it hits the Redmond WA UPS center (probably very early tomorrow morning). They made it sound like they could get the information to the driver when it gets out on the truck, but having to deal with this all myself is way too much work.

Of course I won't be complaining or frustrated as long as there is a new HDMI cable in the back of my TV tomorrow night... 

... and I just checked my credit card, and I have *ONLY* been charged for shipping, so maybe I'll be happier about this purchase than I expect!


----------



## jgubman (Mar 7, 2002)

Guess I'm the only sucker still left in "Billing Information Received" limbo...


----------



## rodneyw1 (Nov 12, 2001)

I'm still stuck in "Billing Information Received" since 9/14. Yesterday I was promised by CSR dilevery by today at the latest. I don't believe anything they tell me. Plus, it's still shipping to my billing address (PO BOX). Just more delays.

Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped to: BENICIA, CA, US  
Shipped or Billed on: 09/14/2006 
Service Type: GROUND 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs 




Tracking results provided by UPS: 09/20/2006 12:33 P.M. EST (USA)


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Bighouse said:


> Pony,
> 
> I dont' accept the apology, if that's what it is. See, you said in your first post that "those orders WERE upgraded"...not, "we're hoping to upgrade" those orders. Past tense. That usually means someone's checked into it, the deed was done and verified. How could this happen? It just smells of neglect, incompetence and then cover-up. I, and all of us who feel neglected and somewhat lied to and abused deserve to have our confidence in TIVO and feeling like a Very Important Person restored. Having our S3 units arrive more than a week late, being left in the dark, rescheduling work and cable card installations, credit card stress, shipping address mistakes, etc, etc, is not offset by "free shipping" that apparently has appeared on all of our credit statements (and the amount I'm showing on my AMEX card is NOT what was stated in my order, btw).
> 
> TIVO needs to do right for us. Give us something that MEANS something, not more cover-up and cya talk.


Whether you accept the apology or not, it is still offered.

Call it my mistake in choosing to use the past tense 'were' rather than 'are being'. I personally apologize if that has caused you undue frustration.

As far as being a week late...the earliest that S3 deliveries were scheduled to be made was for last Friday, and only for those that chose overnight delivery. There are no instances of a S3 being 'more than a week late'...that is simply not accurate in any sense.

I understand that you're anxious to get your S3. But the hyperbole that exists in some of the posts here is unfortunate. We're a couple of days behind in shipping for some people. Anticipation can be a wonderful thing, unless it's left to linger, and TiVo has apologized for that several times now.

Nobody has been lied to. Please understand that posting accusations and namecalling, while perhaps cathartic for you, does nothing to help this situation.

In any case, the apology for the shipping delay still stands.

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> ...the earliest that S3 deliveries were scheduled to be made was for last Friday, and only for those that chose overnight delivery.


WOW!!

Pony are you telling me the plan all along was to ship was last Thursday, even though the sales page went up Tue???

While certainly within the legal disclaimer, it was expected that you would ship on day 1.

Saying you were planning on shipping Thu is new news to me!


----------



## Tippy (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm personnally very happy now and accept Pony's apology. I ordered my S3 the morning of 9/12 and received it yesterday (exactly one week - I paid for standard shipping). The only real issue I had was the latter part of last week when we were getting conflicting info from the CSRs, no shipping confirmation, and the silence on the board from Pony or other TiVo reps. However, Pony explained the situation and has aplogized. Enough is enough.


----------



## jgubman (Mar 7, 2002)

rodneyw1 said:


> I'm still stuck in "Billing Information Received" since 9/14. Yesterday I was promised by CSR dilevery by today at the latest. I don't believe anything they tell me. Plus, it's still shipping to my billing address (PO BOX). Just more delays.
> 
> Type: Package
> Status: Billing Information Received
> ...


Sorry to hear I'm not alone... I was made the same promise, guess we'll see.


----------



## jrog (Sep 5, 2004)

I ordered mine at 10am est on Friday, and I'm home today thinking it would show, as I got an email saying my billing address was going to get the package. I chose overnight shipping. I just got a call from work that it showed up there! and I still haven't gotten the email with the tracking number... oh well, can't complain too much. I think mine's right on time for ordering on friday. I did get an email monday night at 10:45 that I had been billed, so it did in fact ship in 48 hours. 

I feel bad for the first day guys, but I think they worked through it for everyone else just fine.

-jrog


----------



## redtape (Oct 14, 2003)

ah30k said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Pony are you telling me the plan all along was to ship was last Thursday, even though the sales page went up Tue???
> 
> ...


If you read the fine print on the vip page, it says:
*Ships in 48 hours.

Which from Tuesday would be Thursday. So if you misinterpreted that, it's hardly TiVo's fault. The not shipping for 6+ days (4+ business days) in many cases and still charging the expedited shipping charges is a different matter.


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> Call it my mistake in choosing to use the past tense 'were' rather than 'are being'. I personally apologize if that has caused you undue frustration.


Given the number of things that had already gone wrong at that point, it's a little more than a slip - folks were upset and craving real info and were instead fed more pablum. Over-promising and under-delivering is the root of all the problems here - this is just another example.



> As far as being a week late...the earliest that S3 deliveries were scheduled to be made was for last Friday, and only for those that chose overnight delivery.


Perhaps technically true - but to me "within 48 hours" doesn't usually mean "we won't even start shipping until 48 hours has passed.



> Nobody has been lied to. Please understand that posting accusations and namecalling, while perhaps cathartic for you, does nothing to help this situation.


Sorry, but BS here - CSRs were just making stuff up on the fly - telling me it had definitely shipped when it would not, in fact, ship for 4 more days. I was also told I'd get a call, which NEVER happened.

Biggest problem, really, was the lack of OFFICIAL communication - I appreciate that you come on these boards - but there ought to have been an official announcement on the website, as well as a properly explanatory email, admitting that the system tanked and that's what caused the delay, saying that it was being restored, admitting that delivery would be delayed by several days and asking for patience. Instead information was trickled out, and I can only assume that the intent was to keep folks hoping that it would come "soon" so they wouldn't go retail.

Also, charging my credit card for shipping before the product even shipped and afer we were told that shipping charges would be waived is not cool.


----------



## Koda36 (May 9, 2006)

My mother ordered one for us on Wednesday night, although neither one of us got an e-mail about it being available (I read about it here). She got the initial order confirmation right away, the "sorry for the problem" e-mail, then a duplicate confirmation two days ago. We still haven't gotten a follow up e-mail, phone call...nothing.

Ours obviously didn't ship, because the card we charged it to on Wednesday had just enough available to cover the cost of the Tivo. The first few days, the amount was blocked off from the initial charge, then fell off. Last night we went online to CC and ordered the unit with the 10% discount. This morning, we got a Fedex tracking number and it's already on it's way to us (getting it tomorrow). We figure that either Tivo won't be able to charge the amount, and will cancel the order (I tried calling but they couldn't find anything), or we will refuse the shipment.

On a side note, I was pleasantly suprised when I called my cable company to order the cable cards (Cox). He had no problem about the two cards or the Tivo unit. He even waived the initial install fee, because the guy is coming out with a replacement card for my television (I think it's going bad), so he marked it as a service call and waived the install fee for the other two cards. They are coming out Friday for the install.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 12, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> [snip]
> 
> As far as being a week late...the earliest that S3 deliveries were scheduled to be made was for last Friday, and only for those that chose overnight delivery. There are no instances of a S3 being 'more than a week late'...that is simply not accurate in any sense.
> 
> ...


Listen - I appreciate that y'all are looking to minimize the magnitude of what's gone wrong. However, it's bigger than what you're indicating, and worse than not being able to "play" with our "toys," as you described it in a previous post.

Since last week, nobody at Tivo has been able to tell me the status of my order. Customer service has *consistently* told me that they're not getting any useful information from Tivo. According to them, my box has been "on the dock" for three days.

What's aggravating is that nobody at Tivo is willing to cowboy up and bridge the information gap between customer service and warehouse. You guys should have had a senior team in Texas working through every screwed up order, and making sure that someone was responsible for each one.

Calling me to say that the "box is on the way," when it isn't - that's not helpful. Telling me "it's on the dock" for three days, without a suggestion to get it in a truck - that's not helpful. Not permitting customer service to re-enter the orders to expedite the process - that's not helpful.

Tivo has not been, and continues not to be straight with us. *That's* the problem.


----------



## jgubman (Mar 7, 2002)

jeremyz said:


> Listen - I appreciate that y'all are looking to minimize the magnitude of what's gone wrong. However, it's bigger than what you're indicating, and worse than not being able to "play" with our "toys," as you described it in a previous post.
> 
> Since last week, nobody at Tivo has been able to tell me the status of my order. Customer service has *consistently* told me that they're not getting any useful information from Tivo. According to them, my box has been "on the dock" for three days.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%.

If someone from Tivo could actually tell me what's going on w/ my order and when I can realistically expect to receive it (and where...) I'd be a lot happier.

Instead, I get different messages every time and have no idea what to do. When I got "the call" from Tivo yesterday, the guy told me "it shipped on Sunday" and to CHECK FOR IT EVERYDAY AT MY SHIPPING AND BILLING ADDRESSES!!!! Then he proceeds to give me a tracking number that indicates UPS hasn't been given a box yet.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

redtape said:


> If you read the fine print on the vip page, it says:
> *Ships in 48 hours.
> 
> Which from Tuesday would be Thursday. So if you misinterpreted that, it's hardly TiVo's fault. The not shipping for 6+ days (4+ business days) in many cases and still charging the expedited shipping charges is a different matter.


I already acknowledged that they were within their rights and committments. Didn't you read my post.

My question was if that was their PLAN.


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2006)

redtape said:


> If you read the fine print on the vip page, it says:
> *Ships in 48 hours.
> 
> Which from Tuesday would be Thursday. So if you misinterpreted that, it's hardly TiVo's fault. The not shipping for 6+ days (4+ business days) in many cases and still charging the expedited shipping charges is a different matter.


There is zero chance my unit shipped on Thursday. I ordered on Tuesday. Here I am 7 biz days later, still no tracking number. The CSR I spoke with yesterday said it would probably ship that day. That's 7 days later, not 48 hours.


----------



## MeatSack (Jan 27, 2005)

I called Tivo last night, it had been three business days since I ordered last Thursday. They gave me a tracking number. I called UPS and Tivo had somehow merged my shipping and billing address. They had my shipping address and billing zip code, and they are in two different towns. 

I double checked my order confirmation, and the addresses were correct on their. I gave UPS the correct zip code to go with my shipping address, but still no delivery.


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

at 3:38am 9/20 I finally got my shipping conformation. Despite the email saying it shipped via ground, my series3 is already out for delivery without my apt # (btw it shipped yesterday). Hopefully the driver will leave it office or UPS will get him the apt # before the delivery (I just got off the phone with them). The saga is almost done....

10:42am, UPS just delivered it. He said he had just gotten the apt info. Tape on top of the outside box had been cut and the flaps opened easily. I see one airbag and the black HD box inside... anyways off the computer for a bit


----------



## Motaki (Mar 28, 2004)

I am fine with the apology but that doesn't change the fact that communication and lack of information remains unbelievably horrible. It still seems like nobody has a clue as to what is going on and I still don't have a shipping confirmation email. Somebody needs to update the customer care or ordering processing software or something because it still seems like a system run by a bunch of people scribbling things down on post-its.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

Motaki said:


> I am fine with the apology but that doesn't change the fact that communication and lack of information remains unbelievably horrible. It still seems like nobody has a clue as to what is going on and I still don't have a shipping confirmation email. Somebody needs to update the customer care or ordering processing software or something because it still seems like a system run by a bunch of people scribbling things down on post-its.


so true.

Note to everyone calling a tivo hotline: The information provided is probably false. Go into the call with that thought in mind.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Whether you accept the apology or not, it is still offered.
> 
> Call it my mistake in choosing to use the past tense 'were' rather than 'are being'. I personally apologize if that has caused you undue frustration.
> 
> ...


Pony- I think most people are upset not about the delays but by the lack of correct information.

I dont think anyone is purposly lieing, but there's a lot of mis information that is pissing people off.

You mis-spoke above- but more importantly your CSR's basically have been flying by the seat of their pants with their stories throughout the whole process. One would have thought that someone would sit them all down and explain to them what happened and tell them not to spread misinformation. I dont think anyone lied to me on purpose, but I can tell you that I was told 3 different mistruths from your CSR's and even their supervisors.

Add that to your mistake above, and the email we all got that said all the boxes would go out friday, and I was told specific incorrect information on 5 seperate occasions. That just seems like a lot of wrong information.


----------



## dperovic (Dec 21, 2001)

MeatSack said:


> I called Tivo last night, it had been three business days since I ordered last Thursday. They gave me a tracking number. I called UPS and Tivo had somehow merged my shipping and billing address. They had my shipping address and billing zip code, and they are in two different towns.
> 
> I double checked my order confirmation, and the addresses were correct on their. I gave UPS the correct zip code to go with my shipping address, but still no delivery.


MeatSack -- The same exact thing happened to me. However, I did not call UPS to correct the information because the tracking number provided to me by TiVo showed the package as going to the correct town. It wasn't until the scheduled delivery date that I called UPS to find out why they took off the "Out for Delivery" status message from the tracking. TiVo has used my billing street address and my shipping city and zipcode, so UPS couldn't find the address once it got to the distribution center. So UPS took it upon theirselves to ship it to an old address in their own system that I haven't lived in for 4 years...without verifying this change with TiVo!! WTF

I have since talked to TiVo and they said to call them back once I receive the unit (TiVo told me it would be today after the correction, but UPS says tomorrow). At that time, "we will see what TiVo can do for you."

I argued that all the express shipment people who ordered last Tuesday got free shipping, but my ground shipping was already free, so I wanted to be compensated for the address mess up on TiVo's part.

I triple checked my order confirmation and my two addresses were correct and in the appropriate order.


----------



## fritolayguy (Oct 31, 2002)

I ordered my Series 3 yesterday from Tivo.com, and will be transferring a lifetime subscription when it arrives.

The CSR told me that my new HD Tivo shipped this AM......hope that is true, as I'll be set up next week with my new toy!


----------



## ejennis (Mar 5, 2002)

ah30k said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Pony are you telling me the plan all along was to ship was last Thursday, even though the sales page went up Tue???
> 
> ...


I saw the will ship in 1 - 2 business days and called the phone sales line prior to placing my order. I specifically asked when the units were supposed to start shipping, the reply was, "Thursday". That was Tuesday morning. A call to the sales line to confirm could have saved your "expectations" from being ruined.

-Eric


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Ordered 9/12 @ 10AM, received 1 week and 6 hours later.

New Series-3 $799
2-day shipping ($29.51) to be refunded or something: $31.87
NY taxes $66.36
Lifetime transfer ("sorry sir, it won't transfer" confusion): 40 minutes + $199
UPS 2-day air turned into "rescheduled" for a 3 day delivery. (no charge)
Missing a CableCard install by less than 24 hours. (no charge)

Having my NEW Series-3 package show up in a plastic bag because it looks like Big-Brown chewed the cardboard box up and spat it out - *Priceless!*

With that said...the Series 3 is Awesome!


----------



## jgubman (Mar 7, 2002)

fritolayguy said:


> I ordered my Series 3 yesterday from Tivo.com, and will be transferring a lifetime subscription when it arrives.
> 
> The CSR told me that my new HD Tivo shipped this AM......hope that is true, as I'll be set up next week with my new toy!


braggart


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

TivoPony,

Here is what happened to me.

I ordered an S3 Tivo Tuesday 9/12 at 4:30pm and assumed it would be shipped Thursday.

Thursday, people start picking up S3 units at local stores, for less than I paid. (No big problem, I want the Lifetime transfer which isn't eligable on retail units.)

I got an email on Saturday 9/16 stating my order was processed on Thursday 9/14 and no shipping confirmation.

Tivo announces retail units can be lifetime transferred.

Tivo promises to refund shipping costs and upgraded shipping to everyone but ground customers. (I ordered ground) Ground customers will not be delayed and will receive it in the time frame promised. 2-6 days. (I'm still waiting...)

Tivo will not let me cancel my order. I have to wait for it to ship.

I get a phone call Tuesay 9/19 (one week after ordering) It's a Tivo rep. telling me my unit was delayed and it was sent to my billing address which is a PO Box. He can't change the shipping. He says not to worry, if they can't ship it to me, Tivo will get it back and they will just refund my money. (I want the darn thing, that's why I ordered it!)

Current status, my S3 is supposed to arrive Monday 13 days after ordering (11 days since it was released) and it's still being sent by UPS to my PO Box. UPS has confirmed the address on the package and they say there is no way for them to deliver it. I have to call them that day, andthey can reschedule a new delivery.

I've given up on the Tivo store and just ordered one from Circuit City online with overnight shipping. It's cheaper, I can transfer lifetime, and actually have the unit almost a week before the Tivo store ships it to me.

Someone at the Tivo store REALLY messed up. Not just once, but multiple times. Late shipping and wrong addresses. I hope steps will be taken to correct this problem.


----------



## sanfran_michael (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, this has been in "Billing Information Recieved" since the 15th! What gives?

Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped to: SAN FRANCISCO, CA, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/15/2006 
Service Type: GROUND 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs


----------



## rodneyw1 (Nov 12, 2001)

UPS Just delivered my package to my correct shipping address. (Though they said they couldn't change it) Also, it was shipped two-day and under a different tracking number than the one they had given me that kept saying "Billing information received" since 9/14.

Ready to set it up.


----------



## jgubman (Mar 7, 2002)

Hmmm, wonder if I should cancel my fresh CC order...

Your original UPS tracking # still says "billing information received"?
Has you credit card been charged yet?


----------



## rodneyw1 (Nov 12, 2001)

Yep. here are both of the tracking numbers. Originally the authorization dropped off my credit card yesterday morning. Then a new one came back last night. I assume the charge will now go through.

This is the original:

Tracking Number: 1Z 1X3 V72 03 1041 007 9 
Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped to: BENICIA, CA, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/14/2006 
Service Type: GROUND 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs 

Here is what came to my door:

Your package has been delivered. 


Tracking Number: 1Z 2Y9 13X 02 4045 993 0 
Type: Package 
Status: Delivered 
Delivered on: 09/20/2006 11:50 A.M. 
Signed by: WATSON 
Location: RESIDENTIAL 
Delivered to: US 
Service Type: 2ND DAY AIR 




Package Progress 
Location Date Local Time Description 
CONCORD,
CA, US 09/20/2006 11:50 A.M. DELIVERY 
09/20/2006 6:15 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY 
09/20/2006 5:18 A.M. DESTINATION SCAN 
09/20/2006 5:15 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
OAKLAND,
CA, US 09/20/2006 4:27 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
OAKLAND,
CA, US 09/19/2006 9:12 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
09/19/2006 8:12 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/19/2006 4:50 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/19/2006 3:21 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/18/2006 10:00 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
FORT WORTH,
TX, US 09/18/2006 8:45 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 


Tracking results provided by UPS: 09/20/2006 3:22 P.M. EST (USA)


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> Call it my mistake in choosing to use the past tense 'were' rather than 'are being'. I personally apologize if that has caused you undue frustration.


I think the fundamental problem, and the fundamental source of frustration, has been that, in your enthusiasm about a high quality product, Tivo promised more than you could deliver.

Consider the reaction if you had only promised to take take "preorders" starting on 9/12, to ship when boxes were available, and then shipped a bunch early!

Instead, CSR's told me my box would ship on 9/13, 9/14, 9/15, 9/16, and 9/18. It shipped on 9/19.


----------



## jgubman (Mar 7, 2002)

rodneyw1 said:


> Yep. here are both of the tracking numbers. Originally the authorization dropped off my credit card yesterday morning. Then a new one came back last night. I assume the charge will now go through.


Wow, crazy... I wish someone at Tivo could tell me if that's what'll happen to me also.


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Whether you accept the apology or not, it is still offered.
> 
> Call it my mistake in choosing to use the past tense 'were' rather than 'are being'. I personally apologize if that has caused you undue frustration.


I'll accept your apology, but as I've said before, I don't think its your fault and I don't think you should have to be the fall guy. I do not blame you personally for anything.



> As far as being a week late...the earliest that S3 deliveries were scheduled to be made was for last Friday, and only for those that chose overnight delivery. There are no instances of a S3 being 'more than a week late'...that is simply not accurate in any sense.


If we go by the original ship date, Thursday, I should have had my unit on Monday. I still think it took guts to admit TiVo had issues and push everyone back to Friday, so I'll spot you Friday. That means I should have had my unit on Tuesday. My unit didn't ship until Tuesday. That makes my unit two days late - which as I mentioned earlier - I would not be here complaining if it was simply a waiting/time/patience issue.



> I understand that you're anxious to get your S3. But the hyperbole that exists in some of the posts here is unfortunate. We're a couple of days behind in shipping for some people. Anticipation can be a wonderful thing, unless it's left to linger, and TiVo has apologized for that several times now.
> 
> Nobody has been lied to. Please understand that posting accusations and namecalling, while perhaps cathartic for you, does nothing to help this situation.


You are a couple of days behind in shipping some orders. I understand and appreciate that. The question is "Why me?" and "What really happenned?".

I ordered on day one, and my order did not even get processed until a full week later. What I would like to know is why I was "skipped" and handled later. We have been told there was an error in the system. I understand that. What I do not understand is why when someone got to my order and noticed it had an error in it, they did not fix the error (or re-enter the order) and then process it immediately? Why did they just toss me to the side to be dealt with later and move on to the next guy?

You also stated that the orders were fixed over the weekend. If that was the case, why did we not get shipped out on Monday? It may not be the case, but it feels like our orders were just put at the back of the line over the weekend and it took until Tuesday to get to our part in the queue.

I fully understand that this may not have been what happenned. But please see it from my side of things. I have another member of my household that ordered a day later, with ground shipping, and that TiVo is coming in at the same time as mine. So, from my side, it looks like there was some kind of glitch with me and I was simply passed over and you moved on to my brother. Then, when you had the time or it was convenient, you came back and fixed me.

You stated that no one has been lied to. I'll go ahead and discount everything you posted about dates, shipping, etc - it was not your own information, and this is a community forum, not an offical support resource. I never heard those things from a support representative, so I will not count them. Getting information hot of the wire comes with some risk, so I'll let it all slide. I will also take back anything said about stealing. I get a little aggitated when improper charges start randomly appearing, and it was unfair and rash to accuse anyone of that without letting some time pass to correct it. For that, I sincerely apologize.

That said, I do have an e-mail that very clearly states:



> Please be assured we will be shipping your order no later than Friday, 9/15/06. You will receive a shipment confirmation email with the tracking information at that time.


I do not know how that is _not_ a lie. My order shipped on 9/19/06, and that is later then 9/15/06. I'm not trying to stir the pot, or namecall, but I do genuinely feel this is a lie. Was it TiVo's _intention_ that this was a lie when it was sent? Clearly not, and I think everyone knows this. That said, it was officially sent, it set my expectations and was the base of my actions, and then it didn't happen. Given the background it is without question not malicious, but it certainly ended up being untrue.



> In any case, the apology for the shipping delay still stands.


Thank you for the apology, and I'll accept it. But, again, its not the shipping delay I was most bothered about - its the information and billing. For a full week, I was left wondering what happenned to $800. Even that I tried hard to deal with, but when I started getting improperly charged, that was just too much.

The wait does not bother me - I could wait until NEXT Tuesday if I knew exactly what was happenning. It is very hard paying $800 and then watching other people get confirmations and shipping notices. You start calling up to see what's wrong - where your money is going - and you get "I don't know". Then you go and get mis-billed, but there is still no information. This is *very* stressful at the level of money we are talking about here.

The best way I can describe it is this whole thing is a black box with a sign next to it that read "TiVo will appear when hours count down". I put the card in the box and the counter started at 48. When it hit 0, the counter went back to 24 and kept going. When it hit 0 again, it switched to question marks and no TiVo or credit card appeared. So I'm left standing there with no credit card, no TiVo, a black box, and a busted counter. I think it safe to say that at some point everyone is going to start yelling at (or beating on) the box and trying to either get a TiVo or get their card back.

Lastly, as an aside, I feel its worth mentioning that I think it was very inapproprite for TiVo to allow transfers of lifetime to retail units _after_ people had already started to order from VIP. As an early adopter of some technologies, I am used to paying a premuim to have some things before others. However, never before have I watched 10% of my value (the zillions of retail coupons floating around) disappear in 24 hours. That _really_ made me sad.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

Pony,
Any chance you could look into this. I have had mine on order since 9/12 at 9:39am eastern time. I received my phone call last night, but hadn't received my shipping as of 11:00 am eastern time today (9/20). Called today at about 2:00pm eastern, still no hard info from the operators, other than "It has shipped." My main problem is they have told me that it "Shipped today" on 4 different days.

Order date: 9/12 9:39am
Order #: 375679
Shipping: 2nd Day
2 units on order.

Also, still no charges against my credit card.


----------



## pntsoptional (Aug 18, 2006)

For me the biggest problem has been the execution. Im sure everything that was said by the Tivo reps on this board, was said in good faith, but Tivo failed at the basics.

In dealing with the likes of Amazon or any number of online retailers you expect a certain level of communication  being able to check your order online and such. The fact that Tivo doesnt have any mechanism like this has been the source of all this frustration. Even if the product has been delayed its nice to be able to go online and see product backordered or some such thing. And while I understand Tivo is really a manufacturer and not a retailer, the precedent for this level of communication has been set. Tivo should have stepped up or stayed out of the retail business.

Also, one reason we customers like to know whats going on is because people make mistakes. Even after a couple of phone calls from customer service and CS calling me, my package is still going to my billing address an incomplete billing address at that. And judging by this board this seems to be a pretty common occurrence. Tivos infrastructure either sucks, or simply wasnt built for direct mass shipping to consumers. In either case step up or let your retail partners handle it.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Another really bad part about all of this too is that the S3 really doesn't do me a lot of good without the cablecards...and I had to put off ordering those until I was REASONABLY certain that my S3 would be here. I called Comcast just after ordering my unit to inquire about the cable card installs, but couldn't put that order through in good faith without knowing my S3 would be here for them to install them in. Well now Comcast tells me the earliest they can be out to do the installs is the September 29. IF I had confidence and assurances that I normally get from online orders that my order was enroute and would arrive when I expected it (two days after last Thursday) I could have arranged a cablecard install time earlier than what I'm stuck with today. Again, the entire situation sucks...and mostly because of the lack of clear, good, reliable communication from TIVO. Thanks alot.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

Bighouse said:


> Another really bad part about all of this too is that the S3 really doesn't do me a lot of good without the cablecards...and I had to put off ordering those until I was REASONABLY certain that my S3 would be here. I called Comcast just after ordering my unit to inquire about the cable card installs, but couldn't put that order through in good faith without knowing my S3 would be here for them to install them in. Well now Comcast tells me the earliest they can be out to do the installs is the September 29. IF I had confidence and assurances that I normally get from online orders that my order was enroute and would arrive when I expected it (two days after last Thursday) I could have arranged a cablecard install time earlier than what I'm stuck with today. Again, the entire situation sucks...and mostly because of the lack of clear, good, reliable communication from TIVO. Thanks alot.


AGREED!


----------



## candiru (Sep 20, 2006)

Very, very frustrating to see that people who are just ordering now are getting immediate shipment, while those of us who have waited over a week are still in the dark. First in, first out, ever hear of it? 

Still no info for me. No tracking number, three separate stories from CSRs, all incorrect (the nice way of saying "lies").


----------



## jkalles (Feb 10, 2003)

I feel for all those Tuesday orders that haven't heard anything. I ordered mine on Friday (9/15) and just recieved the shipping notice (9/20). Nothing specific, just "Billing Information Received". I hope this means it is on its way.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

jkalles said:


> I feel for all those Tuesday orders that haven't heard anything. I ordered mine on Friday (9/15) and just recieved the shipping notice (9/20). Nothing specific, just "Billing Information Received". I hope this means it is on its way.


Same for me too. I hope Tivo takes good care of the Tuesday folks. I ordered Friday about 5:30 pm. I got a phone call today saying it was shipping and received an email with the tracking information. My two day shipping had been upgraded to overnight per UPS (email said ground though). UPS says 'Billing Information Received' with delivery scheduled tomorrow.

So I am now on to 'Step 2'......

Cablecard appointment is set up for Friday Afternoon......

Wish me luck!


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

jkalles said:


> I feel for all those Tuesday orders that haven't heard anything. I ordered mine on Friday (9/15) and just recieved the shipping notice (9/20). Nothing specific, just "Billing Information Received". I hope this means it is on its way.


No, it probably means UPS has been scheduled to pick it up...I doubt it's left yet. Mine said "Billing Information Received" for a whole day...didn't leave the warehouse until the next day.


----------



## zfalcon (May 25, 2002)

At least some of you are getting a tracking number.

I ordered Tuesday, and have not seen anything yet.


----------



## jkalles (Feb 10, 2003)

Just checked the tracking info on the UPS site, my service also says "NEXT DAY AIR" even though the e-mail says ground. I can cross my fingers and hope it arrives by Friday, already have the cable cards. My local Comcast office let me walk in and pick up two cards without any charges. At least I'm one of the lucky ones that has some sort of notice, those without any information are due something from Tivo.


----------



## ronfl (Oct 26, 2002)

aressa said:


> I called UPS this morning and verified that the address was keyed wrong when they re-entered my order. Unfortunately they could not take the address update until it was at the destination center, so I get to watch the tracking page and try to call as soon as it hits the Redmond WA UPS center (probably very early tomorrow morning). They made it sound like they could get the information to the driver when it gets out on the truck, but having to deal with this all myself is way too much work.
> 
> Of course I won't be complaining or frustrated as long as there is a new HDMI cable in the back of my TV tomorrow night...
> 
> ... and I just checked my credit card, and I have *ONLY* been charged for shipping, so maybe I'll be happier about this purchase than I expect!


Exact same issue! They used my Shipping city as listed on my TiVo online account (in Florida) but my Shiiping ZIP from my new address (in New Jersey)! UPS site still says "THE PACKAGE IS DELAYED AT THE ORIGIN HUB;FORWARDED TO THE FACILITY IN THE DESTINATION CITY" It was scanned last night at 10:20p with no furhter updates.

I know I should have updated my TiVo account info online when I moved, but when I submitted my order for S3 (which even shows in my email receipt) I used my new address in both shipping and Billing.

I agree that some on this board are going overboard on their complaints, as I am a loyal TiVo user who has refused to go to the dark side using a Cable Company HD-DVR and have waited with bated breath since CES in January for this thing and the wait is killing me.


----------



## dobbie1 (Apr 15, 2002)

I ordered on Sunday, 2nd day delivery and received my Series 3 today. I never received any tracking info, but hey, got the unit, that is the most important part.


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

dobbie1 said:


> I ordered on Sunday, 2nd day delivery and received my Series 3 today. I never received any tracking info, but hey, got the unit, that is the most important part.


Congrats on getting it. Mine's supposed to be here tomorrow. Funny though that people who ordered it 5 days after the release are getting it before people who ordered ground shipping on the 12th. Can't wait until everyone gets their S3 and this thread can be a memory.


----------



## RCflier (Feb 17, 2004)

dsm363 said:


> Funny though that people who ordered it 5 days after the release are getting it before people who ordered ground shipping on the 12th.


Ground? 2nd day air on the 12th here, and no TiVo... That's ok, tivo told me yesterday my package "may" be delayed  . I'll bet I could order today and have it before my 9/12 order comes.


----------



## dsm363 (Jun 26, 2002)

Seems kind of random how things are getting shipped out. As long as everyone gets one and is happy with it I guess. 
Maybe an official e-mail to everyone who ordered from TiVo the first few days explaining the delay would smooth things over from some people. TiVoPony has been great but not everyone reads this forum (although I would imagine most early adopters of the S3 are).


----------



## thezonie (Sep 14, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> If you've gone out this weekend to purchase an S3 from retail, you can either refuse delivery of the system we've sent you, or if it's already been delivered, call us and we'll send you a return shipping label.


Well, I called TiVo and asked to be sent a return shipping label, and the CSR said just to take it back to a UPS Store and they'll take it. Okay, fine. 

So I go to my local UPS Store and they say that they can't take it, that I should call UPS and have them send a truck out to pick it up, free of charge. Damnnit. 

I call the phone number they gave me, and was able to set up a pick-up for tomorrow. All I have to do is leave it outside the door, where they originally left it. 

Let's hope all goes well tomorrow.

Oh, the UPS number that the UPS Store gave me was 1-800-742-5877 (1-800-PICK-UPS). Just hit '0' to get past all the damn automated menus and talk to a real person.


----------



## Sepia (Jan 5, 2002)

dsm363 said:


> Congrats on getting it. Mine's supposed to be here tomorrow. Funny though that people who ordered it 5 days after the release are getting it before people who ordered ground shipping on the 12th. Can't wait until everyone gets their S3 and this thread can be a memory.


Ground shipping and you're getting it tomorrow? You are lucky, I ordered 2nd day air on Tuesday in the AM and still no TiVo. It is supposed to arrive tomorrow though, and I had to reschedule cablecards 4 times!


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

ronfl said:


> Exact same issue! They used my Shipping city as listed on my TiVo online account (in Florida) but my Shiiping ZIP from my new address (in New Jersey)! UPS site still says "THE PACKAGE IS DELAYED AT THE ORIGIN HUB;FORWARDED TO THE FACILITY IN THE DESTINATION CITY" It was scanned last night at 10:20p with no furhter updates.
> 
> I know I should have updated my TiVo account info online when I moved, but when I submitted my order for S3 (which even shows in my email receipt) I used my new address in both shipping and Billing.
> 
> I agree that some on this board are going overboard on their complaints, as I am a loyal TiVo user who has refused to go to the dark side using a Cable Company HD-DVR and have waited with bated breath since CES in January for this thing and the wait is killing me.


Wow, that is the same message I have in tracking my S3 and my shipping info is NOT messed up. Maybe there is a problem with UPS now.

I'm REALLY starting to think I'm not supposed to get this new Tivo.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Leo_N said:


> Pony,
> Any chance you could look into this. I have had mine on order since 9/12 at 9:39am eastern time. I received my phone call last night, but hadn't received my shipping as of 11:00 am eastern time today (9/20). Called today at about 2:00pm eastern, still no hard info from the operators, other than "It has shipped." My main problem is they have told me that it "Shipped today" on 4 different days.
> 
> Order date: 9/12 9:39am
> ...


 same


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

SCSIRAID said:


> Same for me too. I hope Tivo takes good care of the Tuesday folks. I ordered Friday about 5:30 pm. I got a phone call today saying it was shipping and received an email with the tracking information. My two day shipping had been upgraded to overnight per UPS (email said ground though). UPS says 'Billing Information Received' with delivery scheduled tomorrow.
> 
> So I am now on to 'Step 2'......
> 
> ...


WOOHOO.... UPS status changed to "In Transit - On Time" !!!! Origin Scan at Ft Worth.


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

I bought one at a store, but for what it is worth. I ordered from TiVo at 9:30 central time on Tuesday. Receive a order confirmation. On Sunday received a second order confirmation, and Monday evening received a shipping confirmation with tracking number. Was sent via 2nd day air. I left a note at door saying refuse delivery. On Wednesday UPS came to delivery and saw my note and they are now sending it back to TiVo.

It will be interesting to see what occurs when the refused orders get back to TiVo in high numbers which they are not used to. Will they be prepared and issue the proper credits back to the credit cards? Or will they delay/botch that just like they did the shipping and accidently charge restocking fees, or delay giving back credits, or lose the returned TiVos?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ronfl said:


> ...UPS site still says "THE PACKAGE IS DELAYED AT THE ORIGIN HUB;FORWARDED TO THE FACILITY IN THE DESTINATION CITY" It was scanned last night at 10:20p with no furhter updates.
> ...


my address looks correct but they added in a second address line with my county (which I dont think would bother UPS).

But I have the same message at UPS.com (although I think mine is 10:29).


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

dsm363 said:


> Congrats on getting it. Mine's supposed to be here tomorrow. Funny though that people who ordered it 5 days after the release are getting it before people who ordered ground shipping on the 12th. Can't wait until everyone gets their S3 and this thread can be a memory.


just want to correct you there a bit- people that orderd it 5 days later are getting it before people who ordered with OVERNIGHT shipping on the 12th.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

cap said:


> Wow, that is the same message I have in tracking my S3 and my shipping info is NOT messed up. Maybe there is a problem with UPS now.
> 
> I'm REALLY starting to think I'm not supposed to get this new Tivo.


I doubt there is a probelm with UPS.

How often have you ever had a problem with UPS? I'm sure there success rate probably has lots of nines in it.

Now all of a sudden at least 3 of us in the magic 200 have that error? So at least 1.5% of the screwed up orders now have a probelm with UPS. Not very likely statistically

Seems like whoever is shippign the things screwed up yet again....


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

MichaelK said:


> I doubt there is a probelm with UPS.
> 
> How often have you ever had a problem with UPS? I'm sure there success rate probably has lots of nines in it.
> 
> ...


Well whoever's fault it was/is my package is still in TX!

Sat there all night and finally left TX at 7:35pm CST with a rescheduled delivery of tomorrow.
Is this think ever going to get here?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Tuesday 9/12 order. Overnight shipping.
Two different confirmation emails with the same order number.
No phone call, as indicated.
40 minutes getting bounced around between the CSR and sales lines last night, no one could give me order status.
25 minutes on hold this morning before I had to give up.
No shipping notice.
No box.

If I hadn't bought boxes at retail last week, I would be livid, rather than just really annoyed and disappointed.


----------



## sobenski (Sep 19, 2006)

I have to agree with others in this forum who point out that Tivo really dropped the ball here -- especially for failing to consider that precise shipping dates are critical when users need to schedule installation appointments with the cable companies.

As I wrote earlier, Tivo called a couple days ago to tell me that they had shipped to my billing address by mistake but had contacted UPS and corrected it. I was pleased they appeared to be on top of things. Well, it turns out that UPS was never notified -- They tried to deliver to my billing address today and of course I wasn't there. Why in the world did Tivo call me to inform me of something they hadn't done?  

Luckily, I am compulsively checking my tracking number (which, by the way, I never received in email and only received after making a separate call to Tivo to get it) and uncovered the problem myself, and called UPS to correct it. Also, luckily, my Comcast installation is not until the day after tomorrow so there's still one more chance for a successful delivery before I'd be screwed and have to reschedule the installation.... 

I might forget all about this if and when I ever get my Series 3 up and running ... but I don't think I'll buy anything direct from Tivo ever again! It's just not worth the trouble!


----------



## jgubman (Mar 7, 2002)

Got off the phone w/ a very helpfull CSR today who told me my order looked like it's lost and never made it to UPS. He also claimed it was being sent to the (uninhabited) billing address instead of the shipping address.

Imagine my surprise when I got home and found my series3 sitting on my doorstep.

Looks like in my situation, they slapped a 2-day UPS label on top of my original ground label. Explains why the tracking number I was given has been (and still is) stuck in "billing info received", looks like they threw the new label on and shipped it Monday.

Too bad nobody on the phone could help, but I'm glad my personal saga is over.

Best of luck to everyone else...


----------



## MeatSack (Jan 27, 2005)

I called UPS on Tuesday to give them my correct zip code. Today my package is in the wrong town, and may be headed back to Tivo!!!!! I am trying to fix this, but I am not hopeful. UPS sent an 'URGENT' message to the delivery center to let them know of the situation, and I am supposed to be called in a few hours with a status of when I can expect this package.

This is all due to Tivo putting the zip code for my billing address on my shipping address and they are in two different towns. Now normally, I am not impatient, but this package was very expensive, and I am nervous about it hanging in the void of UPS shipping.



dperovic said:


> MeatSack -- The same exact thing happened to me. However, I did not call UPS to correct the information because the tracking number provided to me by TiVo showed the package as going to the correct town. It wasn't until the scheduled delivery date that I called UPS to find out why they took off the "Out for Delivery" status message from the tracking. TiVo has used my billing street address and my shipping city and zipcode, so UPS couldn't find the address once it got to the distribution center. So UPS took it upon theirselves to ship it to an old address in their own system that I haven't lived in for 4 years...without verifying this change with TiVo!! WTF
> 
> I have since talked to TiVo and they said to call them back once I receive the unit (TiVo told me it would be today after the correction, but UPS says tomorrow). At that time, "we will see what TiVo can do for you."
> 
> ...


----------



## dperovic (Dec 21, 2001)

MeatSack said:


> I called UPS on Tuesday to give them my correct zip code. Today my package is in the wrong town, and may be headed back to Tivo!!!!! I am trying to fix this, but I am not hopeful. UPS sent an 'URGENT' message to the delivery center to let them know of the situation, and I am supposed to be called in a few hours with a status of when I can expect this package.
> 
> This is all due to Tivo putting the zip code for my billing address on my shipping address and they are in two different towns. Now normally, I am not impatient, but this package was very expensive, and I am nervous about it hanging in the void of UPS shipping.


So I received my Series 3 yesterday...the correction in UPS's system was not honored and the package got delivered, WITHOUT SIGNATURE, to the garage door of my parents house. Luckily, my mom was getting home in 15 minutes to get the package from where they left. Once I drove an hour to go pick it up in rush hour, I found the box is horrible shape. I drove it back home, another hour, and took plenty of picture. The inside TiVo box was also damaged. When I openned the inner tivo box, the unit appeared to be okay. But when I put it on a flat service, it would only sit on 3 legs! The box functions fine, but the back left corner got bend out of shape. I will be demanding a new box be sent express to me when I receive a call back from the TiVo representative that I've been working with.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry for your luck. 

This may be an issue with UPS, not tivo. You may have a fight on your hands. Let us know how it works out.....


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> Tuesday 9/12 order. Overnight shipping.
> Two different confirmation emails with the same order number.
> No phone call, as indicated.
> 40 minutes getting bounced around between the CSR and sales lines last night, no one could give me order status.
> ...


Pretty much the same story here, but 2nd day shipping. But then this morning, I called the (877) 367-8486 number and followed the voice prompts through to "Exchaqnges and Returns" (in the Series 3 "yes" set of menus), and after a 30-second wait, I got to talk to an exceptionally friendly and helpful CSR named Michael who told me that my box was scheduled to be delivered today, and he gave me a UPS tracking number to prove it. It is unclear if the package will go to the billing or shipping address (Michael says they switched some of those).

I had called to cancel the order, but that seemed pointless since the box was out for delivery. So I'm going to have two of these things now and I'll have to decide whether to keep it, send it back, or maybe sell it to someone around here.

Now if those folks who are blazing the LA county Charter CableCard trail can make a little progress, I'll be good to go. Ah, screw it, I guess I should help them...


----------



## bap (Dec 7, 2003)

TiVo's handling of this just makes me sicker and sicker. After finally shipping my package a week late I discover that UPS can't deliver it because they forgot my apartment number and also misspelled the street address. I went back and checked both of the order confirmation e-mails I received and both had the street spelled correctly and the apartment number included (despite the swapping of shipping/billing addresses). That says to me that they were manually entering in shipping addresses rather than relying on computer generated addresses, and somebody did a good job of fouling mine up...


----------



## aressa (May 9, 2002)

Finally got mine.

As I mentioned earlier, I called UPS to have them add my apartment number to the package, but they said that they can't update it until it is in the destination city, and to just watch the tracking information.

Well, the tracking information is the most interesting thing about this story, check out this path:


```
REDMOND,
WA,  US  09/21/2006  7:38 A.M.  OUT FOR DELIVERY  
 09/21/2006  5:55 A.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
SEATTLE,
WA,  US  09/21/2006  5:24 A.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
 09/21/2006  4:21 A.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
ONTARIO,
CA,  US  09/21/2006  1:49 A.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
ONTARIO,
CA,  US  09/20/2006  11:21 P.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
PORTLAND,
OR,  US  09/20/2006  9:11 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
 09/20/2006  7:41 P.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
SPOKANE,
WA,  US  09/20/2006  6:32 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
 09/20/2006  4:18 P.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX,  US  09/20/2006  2:51 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX,  US  09/19/2006  9:40 P.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
FORT WORTH,
TX,  US  09/19/2006  9:06 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
 09/19/2006  5:55 P.M.  ORIGIN SCAN  
US  09/18/2006  11:01 P.M.  BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED
```
Why the heck it went all the way down to Los Angeles when it was already in Washington is beyond me.

Well, once I saw it was out for delivery from the Redmond depot I called and they got the address updated and sent out to the driver. I made the UPS CSR read back the address to me twice because she keyed it wrong the first time, and I sure as hell was not going to deal with this for another day.

Well, it just got delivered. Now I go from "Shipping Issues" to "CableCARD issues", hopefully those won't have as much drama.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

ChuckyBox said:


> ... Now if those folks who are blazing the LA county Charter CableCard trail can make a little progress, I'll be good to go. Ah, screw it, I guess I should help them...


Sword in hand.


----------



## MeatSack (Jan 27, 2005)

Sounds similar to what I am dealing with, except mine is still out for delivery. My delivery address is in Austin,TX and the unit originated from Dallas,TX. I could have walked to Dallas and picked up my unit by now.

Currently my box is in San Marcos, a town just south of Austin out on a truck to be delivered. Because the zip code is correct for that area, but the address is in Austin. Sad thing is, the box was in Austin earlier and they forwarded it.



bap said:


> TiVo's handling of this just makes me sicker and sicker. After finally shipping my package a week late I discover that UPS can't deliver it because they forgot my apartment number and also misspelled the street address. I went back and checked both of the order confirmation e-mails I received and both had the street spelled correctly and the apartment number included (despite the swapping of shipping/billing addresses). That says to me that they were manually entering in shipping addresses rather than relying on computer generated addresses, and somebody did a good job of fouling mine up...


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Mine arrived last night, finally. Manufactured date of 9/2/06.
Cablecards won't here here until next Friday, unless I can grab someone's cancellation. 

Guess I set it up tonight anyway and transfer my S1 Lifetime to it.


----------



## Spiff72 (Jul 11, 2004)

Mine finally showed up today too.

I never got a shipping confirmation, and it did show up at my office (the original shipping address - it looks like UPS changed the address when it arrived at their hub in my area).


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ordered the S3 September 21. Shipped September 23 by UPS ground (as requested). UPS tracking says that it is out for delivery today. Still no e-mail with shipping confirmation and tracking number. I had to call TiVo when I saw the billing charge show up on my card to get the tracking number.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Did any one get a email from tivo they apologze for the shipping mess and are sending a gift a Tivo messenger bag. Better then nothing


----------

